# 2011 Cruze LS, adding cruise control



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

u need the wiring diagrams to confirm or not confirm that u can just purchase the steering wheel. i would guess that there is additional hardware required and maybe programming.


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

yeah the more i think about it, it would make no sense to be able put on the steering wheel w/ cruise control settings and be able to have it. but... what about the rostra cruise control kit, the steering wheel w/ cruise control, and the harness with cruise and audio connections? my uncle makes these cars so im gonna head up to lordstown and see if he can get me the diagrams to see if this'll work.


----------



## JoeCruze (Feb 24, 2011)

The Rostra aftermarket Cruise Control requires only 3 wires be connected. No additional programming is required. One wire goes to the Purple/Yellow Ignition Wire (Pin 5) on the Green BCM connector behind the panel on the passenger side, and ground which can be achieved by connecting to the framing of the center console. The third wire, you may have difficulty with since it requires connection to Pin 9 of the same BCM connector which on the LS model of the Cruze is Void of a pin and corresponding wire. Rostra provides the necessary "tooth" and wire to fit into that spot on the connector so you can splice on. Otherwise, you'll need to find another way to secure that wire into the corresponding pin slot.

I hard linked the installation manual for the Rostra in this thread. The kit I had originally ordered failed to provide me with that wire and I had to have it shipped separately (no charge). I just received it yesterday, so I'll link a picture of that when I have a chance.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

FWIW, I installed my Rostra last weekend and it did come with the extra (brown) wire. However, the ECO does have the wire in pin 9 so the extra wire was not needed. One thing to pay attention to is your BCM as the picture in the Rostra instructions have the pin locations numbered backwards (mirror image) from our connector. To make sure just compare the bottom of your green connector and check pins 21 and 25 (which are stamped) with the picture in the instructions.


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

ive seen the picture of the rostra cruise control kit and from what i understand the aftermarket stalk plugs into a provided cruise control module, and the outlets on the module (the three wires you mentioned) are what plug into the bcm. if thats the case i was wondering if the steering wheel w/ cruise controls could be bought along with the different gm harness to connect to the new controls then connect that harness to the kit cruise control module then to the bcm, bypassing the need for the stalk


----------



## wowlites (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey folks,
I ordered the GM Cruze factory manuals from my dealer last month, parts won't be released until mid May from GM.
My hope is to aquire the cruise control steering wheel and have cruise on our 6spd manual.
Once I get the books I will check out the schematics and post if it can be done or not without too much trouble.
Ordered my personalized licence plate already "NOCRUZE" LOL


----------



## Cruzin'in'Silver (May 1, 2011)

Hello all, 
Fellow new Cruze owner here. Bought the Silver LS model for my wife last weekend. Only problem was the lack of cruise control, so this site has been extremely helpful in keeping me out of the potential dog house by pointing me to the Rostra kit. I went to install it yesterday and promptly ran into the problem of how to remove the steering column shroud. I can not find directions on the web anywhere for the Cruze. The instructions/video on connecting the wires to the BCM is extremely helpful, but can anyone help to shed some light on the other end of the kit, i.e. how to remove the steering wheel/Airbag/shroud, and are there any tricks needed in routing the wires from the steering column to the BCM? Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## JRNoLuck1 (Jan 24, 2011)

i install that system on my cruze..the shroud does not come completely off...i believe one screw under column taken out and separating shroud was the way to go...inside the shroud you will see a styrofoam padding...i careful drilled the hole closer to the wheel side of shroud where to foam as not placed....using the lock washers and small fingers i was able to twist the unit into place holing nut in place in shroud...took me 90 minutes from start to finish....was well worth it...JCR


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

JRNoLuck1 said:


> i install that system on my cruze..the shroud does not come completely off...i believe one screw under column taken out and separating shroud was the way to go...inside the shroud you will see a styrofoam padding...i careful drilled the hole closer to the wheel side of shroud where to foam as not placed....using the lock washers and small fingers i was able to twist the unit into place holing nut in place in shroud...took me 90 minutes from start to finish....was well worth it...JCR


That bottom shroud actually has 3 screws (the one you mention plus 2 that are behind the steering wheel). They are at the 10 and 2 o'clock positions and the only way you can get to them is by turning the steering wheel to the sides. It probably took me longer to figure that out then it did to install the control.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I had one installed 2 days ago on my LS with a 6 speed. Rostra sells a cruise control unit that plugs into the wiring harness and works with the already installed electronics. The part number is 250-9003. It works great and only cost $200. I had it installed at a custom shop for $250. The only downside is where it is mounted. it is hard to see because of the Steering Wheel. Once it is on it works with the electronic displays in the dash to let you know what the cruise is set at. It just won't tell you if it is engaged or the unit is on. I am happy with it works like any other cruise except for the on off indicators.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

The on/off indicator is a little green led that is on the control stalk so yes, it does tell you if the unit is on or off. The only problem is......you can't see it because of the wheel!


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Just installed my rostra kit. Nice simple it took less then a hour and works great. Cant wait to drive to work in the morning.Not work itself lol. $160.00 beats the heck out of 400 from dealer


----------



## mbable (May 22, 2011)

Installed my Rostra kit yesterday. Went smooth - special thumbs up to Vetterin for the tip about removing the shroud! Works great.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Like others say, there are probably a couple of wires, to the bcm, but like you I would like to have it on the steering wheel myself, I know it is nitpicky, just a personal preference. My other car had it on the steering wheel instead of the stalk. If it does work with the steering wheel and not to pricey, I will do that , but If it comes up to be way overpriced I will probably go with the Rostra.

What was the part number for the steering wheel on gmpartsdirect?

I went on there but realized I don't have a part number.


----------



## casey67 (Apr 20, 2011)

My dealer installed the Rostra kit for $230, which seemed reasonable. Of course it was either that or I wasn't going to buy the car!


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

230 doesn't sound too bad for the install I mean, if your not going to DIY it's not too bad. That's cool.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I stopped by the dealership today to see if they could install the steering wheel with the cruise control on it, and they said they would call me back to let me know, and they haven't called yet might go back there again tomorrow to check and see what they say.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Finally got the call, and they claim they can't install it, on the car, if I can find a replacement wheel with it already on their I will probably install it myself.


----------



## wolfstone (May 25, 2011)

My dealer fitted a aftermarket cruise control on my Cruze Free of charge
GoldCruise CM30 Command Module | Cruise Control


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Yeah I been talking with my dealership here and they are no help. I might have to go to a different one outside the area to see if they will help out.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Too bad this is in Korean , I found it , the installation is easy enough, just don't know about ordering the part or if it will work with the american spec'd cars. Right click link and open in new window to see the page.. sometimes reloading it twice makes the photos visible by right clicking and opening in new window again.


Google Translate


----------



## CruzeCal (May 31, 2011)

I installed the Rostra Cruise control last week and have had a week of use. As previously posted it is recognized immediately so there is no programming. One big plus is that I got about 3 mpg boost on my 60 mile commute to work. (I was averaging about 34 and now am up to 37 hw) 

As far as replacing the steering wheel goes- I would not go this route as I have replaced steering wheels in the past. (at least on other cars) Keep in mind that the wiring from the steering wheel extends only to the base of the steering wheel. At which point, wires connect to a swivel style contact plate. (if wires ran all the way through, they would bind and break off). In order for a CC capable steering wheel to function, the contact plate would have to contain connections for the CC as well as the continued wiring. Again, I don't know if this is there or not, and the only practical way to know is to actually exchange the steering wheel with another. I just don't want to pay the dealer costs to experiment.


----------



## moereloos (Mar 8, 2011)

Dear All, I have a 2009 Cruze 2.0 LS AND HAVE INSTALLED THIS KIT BUT UNFOTUNATELY IT DOES NOT WORK. 

I am now trying to find a wiring diagrasm to see what is different between the 2009 and 2011 models. The wire coding was sxactly as discribed in the Wbsite for the 250-9003. 
PS this is a UK model 2.O LS.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Has anyone else installed the Rostra Cruise Control? I just ordered it (159 delivered) and will be installing next week. Looking for advice. 

Had to get the car without to get the color I wanted, figured it was easier to instal the criuse than to re-paint. HAHA


----------



## kwennerstrom (Jul 11, 2011)

I just did it last Friday, it worked great!. The only issue is that the indicator light on the dash doesn't work. $100 bucks on eBay.


----------



## EL Blanco (Jul 12, 2011)

*Cruise control*

I just installed a New leather wrap steering wheel with cruise control that I bought for $100. 
My car didn't have cruise control but once I installed the new wheel it worked 
I'll post some pics of the install


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

could you also post instructions on removing the steering wheel, im looking to install the non leather steering wheel w/ cruise (its on gmpartsdirect.com for only 70 bucks)


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Cruzin'in'Silver said:


> Hello all,
> Fellow new Cruze owner here. Bought the Silver LS model for my wife last weekend. Only problem was the lack of cruise control, so this site has been extremely helpful in keeping me out of the potential dog house by pointing me to the Rostra kit. I went to install it yesterday and promptly ran into the problem of how to remove the steering column shroud. I can not find directions on the web anywhere for the Cruze. The instructions/video on connecting the wires to the BCM is extremely helpful, but can anyone help to shed some light on the other end of the kit, i.e. how to remove the steering wheel/Airbag/shroud, and are there any tricks needed in routing the wires from the steering column to the BCM? Thanks for any assistance.


Read http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/2714-self-install-aftermarket-cruise-control.html

Top of the shroud pops off if you pull up in it, the bottom has 3 bolts.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

EL Blanco said:


> Base steering wheel with w/o cruise
> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u315/chingon501/728db1de.jpg
> Leather wrapped steering wheel w/cruise
> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u315/chingon501/aa2d8d11.jpg
> ...


Wait, so your car didn't have cruise and all you did was replace the steering wheel and it works?

What car did you have.


----------



## EL Blanco (Jul 12, 2011)

That is correct contrary to what the dealer says it works plug n play. It was very easy install.
I have a 2011 cruze 400 miles. 
I'm try to post pic of the install


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

EL Blanco said:


> That is correct contrary to what the dealer says it works plug n play. It was very easy install. I'm try to post pic of the install


Where did you buy it, Ill order it today. Mother of a god.....

I did just notice there are no seperate part numbers for the steering column, or harness, only the steering wheel and controls on the steering wheel.

How hard was it to take off the steering wheel. I've done it before but needed the right tool to remove and install.


----------



## EL Blanco (Jul 12, 2011)

Base steering wheel with w/o cruise








Leather wrapped steering wheel w/cruise








Makes a big difference with the leather, cruise control and matching plastic trim.*
I was able to get steering wheel for $100 w/delivery


----------



## EL Blanco (Jul 12, 2011)

*Cruise control instal oem steering wheel*

Alright here we go. 
First disconnect negative battery and wait about half hour. 
Turn steering wheel upside down and insert two drill bits inside holes at back of steering wheel. The drill bits must go all the way in. This is the old steering it's easier to show airbag removal with steering wheel out of car


----------



## EL Blanco (Jul 12, 2011)

Spread bits apart and the air bag some come loose.


----------



## EL Blanco (Jul 12, 2011)

Be advised that I'm not removing wheel in the pics since I already did install. I'm *just go to popped loose airbag to show process *
Once the airbag comes loose remove connections by lifting locking tab then remove connection.*


----------



## EL Blanco (Jul 12, 2011)

Once airbag is removed. Disconnect radio wire harness. Using a torx t-50 loosen bolt holding steering wheel about three turn and pull to loosen wheel (I was lucky and didn't have to use puller). Once wheel is lose remove bolt completly and remove wheel


----------



## EL Blanco (Jul 12, 2011)

Now you can install new wheel. Just reverse instructions. The wiring harness for the cruise control is intergrated with the radio controls and plugs in the same way as before. Here's a pic will driving with cruise control engaged. The only thing that doesn't work is the indicator symbol on dash but it shows on the DIC as you can see in the pic.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

Is the steering wheel keyed? THanks for the post!


----------



## EL Blanco (Jul 12, 2011)

I got my leather wrapped w/cruise $100 with delivery off eBay. GMpartsdirect has them for around $130 and down. You should of seen my wifes face when she seen me removing the steering wheel off our 2 week old brand new car priceless


----------



## EL Blanco (Jul 12, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> Is the steering wheel keyed? THanks for the post!


What do mean by keyed


----------



## darkmeth (Jan 18, 2011)

*Wow!!!*



EL Blanco said:


> Now you can install new wheel. Just reverse instructions. The wiring harness for the cruise control is intergrated with the radio controls and plugs in the same way as before. Here's a pic will driving with cruise control engaged. The only thing that doesn't work is the indicator symbol on dash but it shows on the DIC as you can see in the pic.


Thank you for sharing this.. I suspected it was plug/play but had no idea it was that easy. Knowing this, one has to wonder, why would Dealers willingly miss the opportunity on this as an add-on? Is it that they don't know? Do they know about it and don't want to open themselves to be liable if the airbag fails after replacing the steering wheel? Just curious if anyone has any insight.. I'm going to approach the local shops and as for a quote to replace the steering wheel (labor only) with a leather one to see what I get back. Curious if they'll do it if I provide the part..


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

EL Blanco said:


> What do mean by keyed


I mean how did you line up the steering wheel so it went on exactly as the old one came off... how did you make sure your steering wheel wasn't sideways while you're driving straight down the road?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Did you already have radio control in your wheel?


----------



## EL Blanco (Jul 12, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> I mean how did you line up the steering wheel so it went on exactly as the old one came off... how did you make sure your steering wheel wasn't sideways while you're driving straight down the road?


Then the answer would be yes it is keyed. There is also a alignment mark but but the steering wheel can only go on in one position


----------



## EL Blanco (Jul 12, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Did you already have radio control in your wheel?


Yes I had the non leather with radio controls this is the old steering wheel


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

EL Blanco said:


> Yes I had the non leather with radio controls this is the old steering wheel


Guess I am going to have to open my steering wheel up to see if the harness is there to add this.


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

just ordered a leather steering wheel w/ cruise on ebay for $116 shipped. the seller autowoods has on his page other people claiming success in swapping steering wheels and gaining cruise control, so i thought it was worth a shot. he also posted this link http://www.autowoods.com/cruze.htm, which has alot of useful info.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I just bought a base LS Cruze manual trans today. It needs cruise control but it is not equipped with steering wheel radio controls. Does anybody know whether this steering wheel mod will work on cars without factory steering wheel radio buttons? In other words, is the wiring harness behind the airbag even if your wheel has no buttons whatsoever?

I'd rather go this way than the aftermarket unit but I hate to buy a wheel only to find there's no harness back there to make the connection.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I sent an email to the link above for the replacement steering wheel asking about whether it would work for the base model Cruze that doesn't have any buttons. He doesn't know for sure. 

I also found a video link for installing the other unit. I don't know if this has already been posted but I didn't see it.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I threw the part number into gmpartsdirect and didn't come up with anything also looked on ebay and none are on there that I could find if there were a couple links maybe one to ebay, and one to gmpartsdirect that goes straight to the right page that would be great. I must be an idiot I found the link to individual pieces of the steering wheel but not to the entire setup, would be wonderful for links guys thanks

oh and great information in the link for autowoods great step by step


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I suspect a person could gain functional cruise control by adding the switch alone. I did this on a 2007 Dodge 2500 pickup and it only took a $56 switch to make it work. Typically the wiring harness is the same for the whole range of vehicle trim levels but I'm a little scared to take my car's steering wheel apart to find out so I ordered the Rostra unit.

The guy selling the entire wheel said he does most of his sales on eBay. He also said he gets his wheels as blemish units from the assembly plant. Minor cosmetic issues but a brand brand new steering wheel.

His direct phone number is 956-533-2888.


----------



## ZedHed (Jul 15, 2011)

*Harness?*

Anyone without the steering wheel cruise and radio controls look to see if they have the harness behind the airbag to be able to use the replacement leather steering wheel?


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

ZedHed said:


> Anyone without the steering wheel cruise and radio controls look to see if they have the harness behind the airbag to be able to use the replacement leather steering wheel?


Has anyone checked to see if the part number for the airbag clockspring is the same? If there's only one part number for a Cruze, I'll bet they ALL have the harness...


----------



## EL Blanco (Jul 12, 2011)

Tallboy said:


> Has anyone checked to see if the part number for the airbag clockspring is the same? If there's only one part number for a Cruze, I'll bet they ALL have the harness...


I found the clockspring on gmpartsdirect it shows 2 different types. I think one is for steering wheel control connections but can't be to sure. GMPartsDirect.com - Find a Item


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

EL Blanco said:


> I found the clockspring on gmpartsdirect it shows 2 different types. I think one is for steering wheel control connections but can't be to sure. GMPartsDirect.com - Find a Item


I looked up the harness parts, I am a bit confused by all of this. I have the wheel coming so I will be able to answer the question for everyone since I have a base ECO with no options.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

EL Blanco said:


> Yes I had the non leather with radio controls this is the old steering wheel


EL Blanco,

I need one picture taken if you please would. The connector the steering controls plug into, the back side of it on the STEERING COLUMN. You can do this by just popping the top shroud off.

I am trying to see if the controls for the audio are tied into the firmware of the radio, or if there are wires missing.

I was able to get cruise control working on my ECO, though I am afraid I blew something after the fact. (I'll explain later) The radio controls however did not work, I wanted to know if its because there are no wires for this, or if the radio firmware does not accept external controls.

I suspect the radio may be different.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Good news, I didn't blow anything.

What happened was I had not disconnected the after market cruise control while I tested to make sure the new one worked.

Along the test drive, I hit the power button on the aftermarket and this caused both to go inoperatable.

After disconnecting the battery overnight, the cruise work fine in the morning.

2 problems I encountered. The first being that the defect on the steeringwheel is on the leather at the 12 o'clock position. I would recommend spending the extra 50$ to get a defect free one before risking this.

Second problem was the steering wheel alignment was off by almost 1 tooth (6 degrees?) with the key in the correct place. I couldn't drive it like this, this probably has to do with the variance of the backplate during molding and the factory alignment. I rotated it one tooth and pressed it on. Yes I intentionally stripped one tooth, it was easy and fixed the issue, the steering wheel is now only off by less than 1 degree and doesn't bother me. Easier than an alignment.

2 Observations. 
The clockspring is the same I believe, everything connects perfectly. 

You can get audio without cruise control, but you can't get cruise without audio I believe. You cannot ADD cruise without a new steering wheel if you had neither cruise nor audio because the steering wheel is one piece. 

I would remove the audio controls if I could find the non-audio cap, but I can't on gmpartsdirect.

Finally, to get the audio to work I need pictures of the connector behind the clock spring, which you can see when you pop off the upper shroud. There may be wires missing, which I could run if I can figure out what ones. Either that or its the radio flash, which I am interested in seeing if there is a way to pull the flash off of a radio with audio control (I know there is) and reflash my radio. Or just replace the radio. 

The last reason for this reflash is that I don't have USB, however, based on the parts list, the USB harness is there, just the 8$ connector is missing. I am purchsing this, but will need the flash from the other radio. Anyone know anyone who is good at electronics? At the very least I am hoping for an extra USB power port.


----------



## nickys68chevy (Jun 2, 2011)

just got my steering wheel from atwoods, gonna install tonight, thanks to el blanco for the info.


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

Quazar, what kind of defect did your steering wheel come with? My steering wheel is sitting in the mail and I would like to have an idea of what to expect when I get back Monday.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Very light impressions along the leather at the top of the wheel. I plan on treating the leather and that may solve the issue. Its cosmetic, and just annoyed me, but it may be treatable.

FYI I redid the install in a gas station driving to work because of the slanted steering wheel and it only took 5 min, so its an east change.

Did you have audio already on your wheel?


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah my cruze already has the bluetooth/ audio controls


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I added the Rostra unit this afternoon on my base model manual trans Cruze. It doesn't have any buttons at all and I wasn't sure the steering wheel method would work. Plus I need to take a 2,000 mile trip next weekend so I needed cruise now.

One of the pictures earlier in the thread show the battery being disconnected at the positive terminal, which is not the best way. You always want to disconnect a battery at the negative post because if your wrench touches the chassis while turning the nut you won't get any sparks.

Other than that the installation went pretty smooth but I'm not a fast mechanic so it took me about 2-1/2 hours. That included a test drive after hooking up the wires to be sure it worked before drilling the hole. The unit worked the first time - the little green cruise control indicator on the dash doesn't light up but the DIC displays a message when you set the speed. No programming needed and the unit correctly shuts off when you depress the clutch pedal. Getting the steering wheel shroud back together was a little fiddly. And I found taking off the kickpanel near the gas pedal made it easy to get the wires from behind the wheel over to the BCM.

The only thing I had to do twice was the wiring connectors. You can't feed the wires throught the 3/8 hole with the connectors in place and the pins don't back out once you press them into the white plastic connectors. I could see the large connector wouldn't go through a 3/8 hole but I hooked up the little connector and had to put a tiny screwdriver into hole next to the pin and press the pin lock back to get the pins out of the connector.

So the Rostra unit works well if you have a base model wheel with no buttons and you can do the work yourself and not need any dealer programming.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

jrrsmith18 said:


> Yeah my cruze already has the bluetooth/ audio controls


Could you take a picture of the harness going through the clockspring, I need the side that faces the steering column, I am trying to see how many wires there are.


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sure ill take pictures, but the install wont happen till Monday when I get back home.


----------



## nickys68chevy (Jun 2, 2011)

i got my new steering wheel installed this evening, no blemishs on the leather, but i did have to put in some jumpers due to 2 of the wires for the cruise control were frayed. works fine,


----------



## EL Blanco (Jul 12, 2011)

Quazar said:


> EL Blanco,
> 
> I need one picture taken if you please would. The connector the steering controls plug into, the back side of it on the STEERING COLUMN. You can do this by just popping the top shroud off.
> 
> ...


I'll try to get that picture for you


----------



## ZedHed (Jul 15, 2011)

Quazar said:


> EL Blanco,
> 
> I need one picture taken if you please would. The connector the steering controls plug into, the back side of it on the STEERING COLUMN. You can do this by just popping the top shroud off.
> 
> ...


Quazar - Are you saying that your ECO had *no* radio or cruise controls on the steering wheel originally and you were able to install a new steering wheel with the controls and the cruise worked? I was a little confused on your explanation. Obviously, if that were the case, you had the harness for the controls behind the airbag?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

@Zed

Yes - Base model Cruze Eco, installed steering wheel. Its so easy I did it in the dark with a small flashlight. 

The harness is there, the Cruise works perfectly. 

The radio controls do not, so I want to know if it is a wiring issue or a radio issue and if its a radio issue if I can buy the radio from a junkyard and have it installed to my system and get radio controls.


----------



## ZedHed (Jul 15, 2011)

Quazar said:


> @Zed
> 
> Yes - Base model Cruze Eco, installed steering wheel. Its so easy I did it in the dark with a small flashlight.
> 
> ...


Quazar - I have a base LS w/ 1.8 engine, and I didn't want to pull the steering wheel to look for the harness if someone else had already done so. I am going to assume that the harness is there on mine too -- I don't think that there would be a difference between the ECO and mine. I don't care if the radio controls don't work, I just didn't want the ugly 3rd stalk from the Rostra cruise. I just want cruise that looks and functions like the OEM.

Thanks for your info and advice and let us know if you find a way to get the radio controls to work and possible USB upgrade.


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

So got my steering wheel, it had very light impressions in the leather but the impressions were on the back of the wheel so when driving they will be completely un-noticed. Im going to do the install this evening and just wanted some tips. Like on handling the airbag (disconnecting the battery and waiting how long), and the torque spec for the locking nut.


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

success! swapped steering wheels in like 5 minutes and cruze now has factory cruise. i still wish that indicator light worked. and quazar here is a picture of the connector (under shroud) going to the clockspring.


----------



## EL Blanco (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm glad that this steering wheel swap is working for everybody. It's funny cause I bought the replacement steering wheel so I could have a leather wrapped steering wheel. The cruise control working was a bonus. Glad I could help out my fellow Cruze owners. 


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Sad news. The harness is the same.

This means the controls are either in the BCM, Radio or both. I am hoping the radio. But installing a new Radio from the junk yard would be a pain......... and the alternative is a Aftermarket with a PAC switch.

What to do...


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a 2011 North American Cruze LS with a 6 speed manual. I took the steering wheel apart tonight and found that there was no harness to connect the audio or cruise control.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Abrunet85 said:


> I have a 2011 North American Cruze LS with a 6 speed manual. I took the steering wheel apart tonight and found that there was no harness to connect the audio or cruise control.


That sucks, guess we found what model has the other clockspring.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Quazar said:


> That sucks, guess we found what model has the other clockspring.


I'm not too good with cars, but I was wondering what is the "clockspring". Is there another way to connect the cruise?

Thanks,


----------



## ZedHed (Jul 15, 2011)

Abrunet85 said:


> I have a 2011 North American Cruze LS with a 6 speed manual. I took the steering wheel apart tonight and found that there was no harness to connect the audio or cruise control.


Really sucks because I already ordered a steering wheel on eBay, I was really hoping someone with an LS would have checked for the harness before I ordered. My fault for assuming that the LS would have the same harness like Quazar's base Eco. 

Anyone need a steering wheel with the controls?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

If you have an LS with Audio control you have the harness, if you have no controls it sounds like you dont.


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

the ls does have the harness needed. i have a ls 6mt w/ connectivity pkg. and when i swapped steering wheels i gained cruise control (minus light on dash). the connector for the steering wheel and the wires for the air bag plug directly into the ports on the clockspring.


----------



## ZedHed (Jul 15, 2011)

Quazar said:


> If you have an LS with Audio control you have the harness, if you have no controls it sounds like you dont.


Well, unfortunately I don't have the audio controls or the connectivity pkg. So, for the other LS owners that don't have the radio controls on their steering wheel -- DON'T buy the steering wheel w/ the cruise controls, you don't have the wiring harness needed to make it work.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

ZedHed said:


> Really sucks because I already ordered a steering wheel on eBay, I was really hoping someone with an LS would have checked for the harness before I ordered. My fault for assuming that the LS would have the same harness like Quazar's base Eco.
> 
> Anyone need a steering wheel with the controls?


You should take the 5 minutes it takes to take the air bag off and check for yourself. You might get lucky, you never know. The instructions posted on page 4 are excellent.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Just finished swapping steering wheels on my LS with a manual tranny. My car had the connectivity package and I now have a better looking leather steering wheel with cruise control. :wub:

Very easy (even for me) install! It seems strange that the cruise light doesn't come on, but other than that it works fine. You would think that when the car 're-boots' when reconnecting the battery _that_ part of the system would be enabled as well. Is this something the ECM controls? :question:


----------



## impster (Apr 17, 2011)

If the harness were to be missing on a base LS, without connectivity package, could one just order the harness from gmpartsdirect?

Harness listings

Then, use the guide at autowoods to add the harness?

Or, are you saying the base LS without connectivity package does not have the main harness coming up from the steering column for that small harness above to connect to?

:question:

Imp


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

when on gmpartsdirect.com, they list 2 clocksprings for the cruze. one with 14 circuit and one without 14 circuit. i think the 14 circuit is referring to the to port on the clockspring where the steering wheel with controls can plug into. maybe the base cruzes without any controls on the wheel get the clockspring w/o 14 circuit and the ones with controls get the clockspring w/ 14 circuit. i haven't seen behind the airbag in a cruze without wheel controls to be sure, so if anyone with a cruze that doesnt have wheel controls could post a pic then we'd know for sure. and if that's the case you could buy the clockspring w/ 14 circuit and then install new steering wheel.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

jrrsmith18 said:


> when on gmpartsdirect.com, they list 2 clocksprings for the cruze. one with 14 circuit and one without 14 circuit. i think the 14 circuit is referring to the to port on the clockspring where the steering wheel with controls can plug into. maybe the base cruzes without any controls on the wheel get the clockspring w/o 14 circuit and the ones with controls get the clockspring w/ 14 circuit. i haven't seen behind the airbag in a cruze without wheel controls to be sure, so if anyone with a cruze that doesnt have wheel controls could post a pic then we'd know for sure. and if that's the case you could buy the clockspring w/ 14 circuit and then install new steering wheel.


I Have an LS 6 SPd manual and no connectivity package. When I took it off the air bag the connector only had two pins in it, which would be for the horn. Does anyone have instructions on how to remove the clockspring?


----------



## wowlites (Feb 28, 2011)

Abrunet85

To remove the clockspring first remove the sterring wheel, then the upper and lower column covers. The top cover just clips to the lower and the lower has to screws behind the steering wheel.
The clockspring can then be removed by taking out 4 screws.
*Now*, the manual says to make sure clockspring is centered, when re-assembling.

I have the manuals complete with drawings and have scanned them, but when I try to attach them to this message it says file too large. If you have any suggestions on how I could post these larger files then I will gladly post them for you.
Thanks
Rick T.


----------



## ZedHed (Jul 15, 2011)

Abrunet85 said:


> I Have an LS 6 SPd manual and no connectivity package. When I took it off the air bag the connector only had two pins in it, which would be for the horn. Does anyone have instructions on how to remove the clockspring?


Let us know if you get the clockspring off and if you think just changing it will allow us LS users w/o connectivity pkg to use the steering wheel with the controls for cruise..


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

ZedHed said:


> Let us know if you get the clockspring off and if you think just changing it will allow us LS users w/o connectivity pkg to use the steering wheel with the controls for cruise..


I removed the clockspring today and found that the connector connecting to it only had 5 wires. You can check the connector by just removing the top shroud. I took a look at my fiancé's (LT with only cruise) and found that there were 6 wires on hers. 

So I don't think that changing out the clockspring will solve our issue.


----------



## ZedHed (Jul 15, 2011)

Abrunet85 said:


> I removed the clockspring today and found that the connector connecting to it only had 5 wires. You can check the connector by just removing the top shroud. I took a look at my fiancé's (LT with only cruise) and found that there were 6 wires on hers.
> 
> So I don't think that changing out the clockspring will solve our issue.


Crap !! Well, at least we know now. Thanks for looking for everyone....


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

ZedHed said:


> Crap !! Well, at least we know now. Thanks for looking for everyone....


ACTUALLY.....

This wire may not be that hard to add, its what the aftermarket unit does anyway.

It would require one piece of 16 gauge wire about 4 feet long, and a couple of wire splice connectors, one molex terminal to tap into the BCM and a new clock-spring. I have to check my notes but the wire taps into the #9 position on the BCM.


----------



## ZedHed (Jul 15, 2011)

Quazar said:


> ACTUALLY.....
> 
> This wire may not be that hard to add, its what the aftermarket unit does anyway.
> 
> It would require one piece of 16 gauge wire about 4 feet long, and a couple of wire splice connectors, one molex terminal to tap into the BCM and a new clock-spring. I have to check my notes but the wire taps into the #9 position on the BCM.


I was kinda thinking the same thing -- Quazar, would the cruise switch on the steering wheel work the same as the Rostra switch?


----------



## wowlites (Feb 28, 2011)

Abrunet85 said:


> I removed the clockspring today and found that the connector connecting to it only had 5 wires. You can check the connector by just removing the top shroud. I took a look at my fiancé's (LT with only cruise) and found that there were 6 wires on hers.
> 
> So I don't think that changing out the clockspring will solve our issue.


Abrunet85
Does this 5 pin clockspring connector have any open pin holes on it, or are there only 5 wires in a 5 pin connector?

p.s. did you get my e-mail with diagrams?

thanks
Rick T.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

wowlites said:


> Abrunet85
> Does this 5 pin clockspring connector have any open pin holes on it, or are there only 5 wires in a 5 pin connector?
> 
> p.s. did you get my e-mail with diagrams?
> ...


Yes I did receive your email with the diagrams and thank you for them. 

There 5 wires in a 10 pin connector.


----------



## lawman (May 28, 2011)

little segway, for those with the radio controls could we not just go to the gmpartsdirect website and get the cruise control switch part for 22 bucks and switch those up with the blank cover on the left side of the steering wheel? I believe the switch would already come with the wires required... thoughts?


----------



## going_high (Aug 12, 2011)

*cruise control*

I do have a 2011 American Cruze ls 6 spd manual with no radio controls or connective pkg. I just installed steering wheel with cruise and radio contols 30 minutes ago and was simple. Took it for a test drive and it did work like a was waiting it too. Thanks EL Blanco for the pics. they helped out alot.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

going_high said:


> I do have a 2011 American Cruze ls 6 spd manual with no radio controls or connective pkg. I just installed steering wheel with cruise and radio contols 30 minutes ago and was simple. Took it for a test drive and it did work like a was waiting it too. Thanks EL Blanco for the pics. they helped out alot.


How did you hook up the cruise? Did you change the clockspring?

Thanks,


----------



## thaithug (Jun 22, 2011)

I drive Chevrolet Cruze 2011 in Thailand, I bought the Rostra Precision Controls 250-9003 Rostra Global Cruise Control Kits. I connected and the LED is green when I turn on. I, however, cannot set the speed when pressing the SET button when driving. Could you suggest what went wrong? I connected the Green wire to the Gray-Green wire as mentioned to Pin 9 in the instruction (my model is not blank in PIN9 like the US model but the color is as said by the manual from Rostra). Thank you so much


----------



## swavo (Aug 2, 2011)

EL Blanco: Thanks for the instructions...they were great! Installed the steering wheel with cruise control on my 2011 Cruze LS (with connectivity package).

The whole installation was fairly easy. I had a little difficulty popping the airbag out. I had to jiggle it around after inserting the drill bits to get it fully loose. Also, that bolt for the steering wheel was on there tight! All in all it was a 30 minute job. 

Thanks again EL Blanco!


----------



## going_high (Aug 12, 2011)

*cruise control*

Abrunet85- nope i didnt change clockspring. unplugged the old wheel and plugged the new one in. PnP


----------



## boomer56 (Aug 20, 2011)

I am in the process of swapping out steering wheels to gain cruise control. I have the air bag dangling from the wheel. I am having trouble disconnecting the clip where the air ba plugs into the steering column. What is the trick?


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

The trick is to pull the lock part out and then pull some more. The pictures earlier on are excellent instructions.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

going_high said:


> Abrunet85- nope i didnt change clockspring. unplugged the old wheel and plugged the new one in. PnP


I swapped the wheel out and it didn't work. I swapped the clockspring to a 14 pin one and put everything back together and still nothing. The lights on the cruise switches light up but doesn't activate the cruise control. 

If anyone has any ideas, please let me know. 

Thanks,


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Abrunet85 said:


> I swapped the wheel out and it didn't work. I swapped the clockspring to a 14 pin one and put everything back together and still nothing. The lights on the cruise switches light up but doesn't activate the cruise control.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,


You have 5 wires don't you?, you are missing one wire that would need to be jumped to the 5 or 9 terminal spot on the BCM.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Quazar said:


> You have 5 wires don't you?, you are missing one wire that would need to be jumped to the 5 or 9 terminal spot on the BCM.


That's correct I only have the 5 wires. Is there a way to confirm if it's the 5 or 9 terminal spot on the BCM? If I found a video on how to connect a Rostra Cruise Control, would it be the same connections as in the video?

Thanks,


----------



## thaithug (Jun 22, 2011)

thaithug said:


> I drive Chevrolet Cruze 2011 in Thailand, I bought the Rostra Precision Controls 250-9003 Rostra Global Cruise Control Kits. I connected and the LED is green when I turn on. I, however, cannot set the speed when pressing the SET button when driving. Could you suggest what went wrong? I connected the Green wire to the Gray-Green wire as mentioned to Pin 9 in the instruction (my model is not blank in PIN9 like the US model but the color is as said by the manual from Rostra). Thank you so much


Anyone have ideas?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Abrunet85 said:


> That's correct I only have the 5 wires. Is there a way to confirm if it's the 5 or 9 terminal spot on the BCM? If I found a video on how to connect a Rostra Cruise Control, would it be the same connections as in the video?
> 
> Thanks,


 The Rostra comes with a wire to plug into 9 if you are missing a wire in there, this is the one you should be missing if this is the issue.


----------



## Pietersmit (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi 

Does anyone know if this will work on the South African Cruze 1.6 LS 5 speed manual? it does have the audio controls.


----------



## ZedHed (Jul 15, 2011)

Abrunet85 - how much did the different clockspring cost? Also, do you remember the part number? I have the same situation as you and I am following your efforts.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

ZedHed said:


> Abrunet85 - how much did the different clockspring cost? Also, do you remember the part number? I have the same situation as you and I am following your efforts.


My fiance has an LT with cruise. I took her steering wheel apart and used her parts so I can find out if it works before spending the money. 

At gmpartsdirect.com search for "clockspring" and order the one w/14 circuit. It is $25.76 plus shipping. 

Sometime this week i'm gonna pick up some wire and connectors like Quazar had mentioned previously in the thread and I'll try again this weekend. 

I'm starting to get really good at taking all this stuff apart. I'll take pictures this time around. I messed up a couple of the connectors on mine, because I didn't know how to properly take them apart, but now I know how and my fiance's car looks untouched. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Quazar said:


> ACTUALLY.....
> 
> This wire may not be that hard to add, its what the aftermarket unit does anyway.
> 
> It would require one piece of 16 gauge wire about 4 feet long, and a couple of wire splice connectors, one molex terminal to tap into the BCM and a new clock-spring. I have to check my notes but the wire taps into the #9 position on the BCM.


If you're in my situation (American Cruze LS 6MT No connectivity package, clockspring w/2 circuit and 5 wires going to the Clockspring) the above will work. All you need is some 16 gauge wire, a new Clockspring w/14 circuits, wiring harness and your steering wheel. No need for any wire splice connectors or any molex terminals.

I just picked up some 16 gauge wire and connected it to pin 9 as you can see in this install video for the Rostra Chevy Cruze 250-9003 - YouTube then fished the wire up to the clockspring and inserted in the connector. I stole my fiance's clockspring and steering wheel again and hooked everything back up and took it out for a spin. All the buttons work perfectly. As mentioned earlier in this thread, the little cruise indicator on your dash doesn't light up. 

Any question? Feel free to send me a message.


----------



## wek29 (Aug 24, 2011)

I know this discussion is geared toward the 2011 but I am thinking of having cruise added to my 2012 LS at the dealer for $369 (Not sure if it's aftermarket). Is it much cheaper to do it yourself?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

wek29 said:


> I know this discussion is geared toward the 2011 but I am thinking of having cruise added to my 2012 LS at the dealer for $369 (Not sure if it's aftermarket). Is it much cheaper to do it yourself?


If you do it yourself you can have the steering wheel controls.


----------



## wek29 (Aug 24, 2011)

Quazar said:


> If you do it yourself you can have the steering wheel controls.


Are those not included in the dealer added system?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I put in the Rostra aftermarket unit. It only cost $160 and you don't cut any wires to install it. The price with installation by your dealer sounds reasonable. Because of where it mounts on the left side of the steering wheel, you can't see the Rostra unit while driving. The left spoke of the steering wheel blocks your view. But you can operate it very easily by feel.

If you feel comfortable with doing it yourself you could save $200. It's going to take a person who hasn't done it before about 2 hours. Having the dealer do it might be an advantage in the sense of warranty coverage. Sometimes they don't like aftermarket equipment installed by Harry Homeowner.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

wek29 said:


> I know this discussion is geared toward the 2011 but I am thinking of having cruise added to my 2012 LS at the dealer for $369 (Not sure if it's aftermarket). Is it much cheaper to do it yourself?


Ask them if its an aftermarket one. If it is, I'd would buy the parts myself and do it. The parts for the stock cruise are about $160 (Clockspring, steering wheel, wiring harness and a little role of wire). There is no need to cut any wires to do the install yourself. You just need to run one wire from the clockspring to the BCM. The stock one looks a lot better than the aftermarket ones. Before tackling this project I had never touched anything automotive, but with the directions that were posted earlier on in the thread and with the help of a few people on here, you'll have no problem at all.


----------



## ZedHed (Jul 15, 2011)

Abrunet85 said:


> If you're in my situation (American Cruze LS 6MT No connectivity package, clockspring w/2 circuit and 5 wires going to the Clockspring) the above will work. All you need is some 16 gauge wire, a new Clockspring w/14 circuits, wiring harness and your steering wheel. No need for any wire splice connectors or any molex terminals.
> 
> I just picked up some 16 gauge wire and connected it to pin 9 as you can see in this install video for the Rostra Chevy Cruze 250-9003 - YouTube then fished the wire up to the clockspring and inserted in the connector. I stole my fiance's clockspring and steering wheel again and hooked everything back up and took it out for a spin. All the buttons work perfectly. As mentioned earlier in this thread, the little cruise indicator on your dash doesn't light up.
> 
> Any question? Feel free to send me a message.


Like I said, my only question was the part number for the clockspring with the 14 circuit? I thought someone had posted the part numbers somewhere? One more thing -- what kind of connector is needed to plug into the clockspring?


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

ZedHed said:


> Like I said, my only question was the part number for the clockspring with the 14 circuit? I thought someone had posted the part numbers somewhere? One more thing -- what kind of connector is needed to plug into the clockspring?


The part # for the clockspring w/14 circuit is 20817721. You do no need any extra connectors to plug into the clockspring. Just unplug the connectors from your original clockspring and plug them back into the new one.


----------



## impster (Apr 17, 2011)

So, If I were to desire stock cruise control on my LS w/o connectivity, would this be an accurate shopping list from GMPartsDirect?

Steering Wheel:
Collision Catalog - 2011 - Chevrolet/Geo - Cruze
Steering wheel, Steering wheel and trim, Steering wheel, W/cruise control w/o leather, W/o audio cntrl
*$68.64*

14 Circuit Clockspring:
Mechanical Catalog - 2011 - Chevrolet/Geo - Cruze
#20817721, Clockspring, cruze, w/14 circuit
*$25.76*

Harness to go from clockspring to cruise control switch:
Collision Catalog - 2011 - Chevrolet/Geo - Cruze
Steering wheel, Steering wheel and trim, Harness, W/cruise control, W/o audio controls
*$27.65

*6' of 16ga wire*:
$3.50

Total: $125.55 + shipping*

Going this route would give me a stock looking wheel, with just the cruise control and no useless radio controls (which would bug me to no end.  )

What sort of connectors (pins?) would I need for the patch wire that goes to pin 9 on the BCM?

Imp


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

you actually dont need the additional harness, the steering wheel should already come with the harness needed to plug into the clockspring (well at least that is how it was with my steering wheel, idk if it made a difference i purchased from ebay tho.) 

and i have never seen a cruze steering wheel with cruise but no audio controls. but apparently they make one.


----------



## wek29 (Aug 24, 2011)

Abrunet85 said:


> Ask them if its an aftermarket one. If it is, I'd would buy the parts myself and do it. The parts for the stock cruise are about $160 (Clockspring, steering wheel, wiring harness and a little role of wire). There is no need to cut any wires to do the install yourself. You just need to run one wire from the clockspring to the BCM. The stock one looks a lot better than the aftermarket ones. Before tackling this project I had never touched anything automotive, but with the directions that were posted earlier on in the thread and with the help of a few people on here, you'll have no problem at all.


Not sure if this changes anything, but I do have the radio controls. I've read through this whole discussion but haven't seen if anyone has been able to add cruise just by adding the cruise switch alone. Is that possible?


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

impster said:


> So, If I were to desire stock cruise control on my LS w/o connectivity, would this be an accurate shopping list from GMPartsDirect?
> 
> What sort of connectors (pins?) would I need for the patch wire that goes to pin 9 on the BCM?
> 
> Imp


Your shopping list looks accurate to me. I just ordered all that on Tuesday night. I can't wait till it comes in. 

There is no need for any connectors at all. Just pull the white bar out a bit on the BCM plug and insert your wire into pin 9 till it bottoms out and then push the white bar back in. At the other end it goes into the wider connector of the two that connect to the clockspring, which you just remove the red part, insert your wire and put the red part back in. The wire goes into the 3 spot from the right.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

I just wish I could figure out how to get the radio controls working


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Quazar said:


> I just wish I could figure out how to get the radio controls working


I'm trying to figure that out too. I ordered a steering wheel with audio buttons hoping that we can eventually figure out how to make the audio buttons work.


----------



## EL Blanco (Jul 12, 2011)

wek29 said:


> Not sure if this changes anything, but I do have the radio controls. I've read through this whole discussion but haven't seen if anyone has been able to add cruise just by adding the cruise switch alone. Is that possible?


It should work since changing the steering wheel with the cruise control switch is basically adding the cruise switch. You would need to get the cruise switch and the wiring harness for the cruise control/radio control since it is one wiring harness


----------



## EL Blanco (Jul 12, 2011)

Also the reason I changed the steering wheel was to get the leather wrap and matching plastic trim vs the stock rubber steering wheel. The cruise control working was a bonus


----------



## EL Blanco (Jul 12, 2011)

EL Blanco said:


> Base steering wheel with w/o cruise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed on the old steering wheel the side where the cruise control switch goes is solid rubber with no provisions to install the switch. So unless your steering wheel has the hole to mount the switch just buying the switch won't work cause you can't install it.


----------



## wek29 (Aug 24, 2011)

EL Blanco said:


> I noticed on the old steering wheel the side where the cruise control switch goes is solid rubber with no provisions to install the switch. So unless your steering wheel has the hole to mount the switch just buying the switch won't work cause you can't install it.


Yea, I was checking out the steering wheel this weekend and it looks like there is no way to add it. Where did you get the wheel for $100?

Oh, and it looks sweet with the matching trim!


----------



## wek29 (Aug 24, 2011)

The dealer just called. The one they are offering replaces the turn signal arm. I have not seen that on anyones posts, is anyone familiar with it? I think I wany to pursue the steering wheel version.


----------



## EL Blanco (Jul 12, 2011)

I got mine from autowoods.co or u can try gmpartsdirect O.E.M. Replacement Leather steering wheels for Silverado & Cruze


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

If you order your steering wheel from gmpartsdirect.com you do not have to order a harness. I received my order on the weekend and the harness came with the steering wheel.


----------



## Pietersmit (Jan 17, 2011)

I was told by GM South Africa if I change my steering wheel I void my warranty


----------



## wek29 (Aug 24, 2011)

I was wondering about that. I am going to see if the dealer will do it. Or a dealer if mine won't.


----------



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

Those who changed the steering wheel did you get your dealer to recalibrate to steering wheel after you changed it? As I brought the steering wheel to my dealer and one of the things that was required to be done once the steering is fitted is to recalibrate it as well. The clockspring mechanism of the old steering wheel had to be brought over to the new one as well.


----------



## Mrtovich (Jun 8, 2011)

Guys, 

I'm planning to change the steering wheel on my Cruze 1.8 LS 6 speed Auto " I have a sticker that says Manufactured in Ohio on the door" I went pretty much through all the post and seems like some models needs the harness in order to install the cruise control, last night instead of take the steering wheel off i checked the connector on the BCM and i do have a wire on the pin # 9 of the green connector, so my question would be since I have a wire on the connector does it mean that i also have the harness on the steering wheel? i know the best answer would be to disassemble the steering wheel but any of you have been in the same situation?

Thanks a would appreciate any input.


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

do you already have the audio controls on your steering wheel? my bet is that if you do and have the #9 wire then chances are you can just swap wheels. but to be safe i'd take off the wheel and look at what pins are installed on the clockspring/wheel connector side before buying the new wheel.


----------



## Mrtovich (Jun 8, 2011)

No i don't have the audio controls on my steering wheel, so what is that wire for?

Thx



jrrsmith18 said:


> do you already have the audio controls on your steering wheel? my bet is that if you do and have the #9 wire then chances are you can just swap wheels. but to be safe i'd take off the wheel and look at what pins are installed on the clockspring/wheel connector side before buying the new wheel.


----------



## neelskit (Nov 7, 2011)

*2012?*

Has anyone successfully done this with a 2012?

I have a 2012 LS with the connectivity package and steering wheel audio controls.

Thanks!


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Mrtovich said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm planning to change the steering wheel on my Cruze 1.8 LS 6 speed Auto " I have a sticker that says Manufactured in Ohio on the door" I went pretty much through all the post and seems like some models needs the harness in order to install the cruise control, last night instead of take the steering wheel off i checked the connector on the BCM and i do have a wire on the pin # 9 of the green connector, so my question would be since I have a wire on the connector does it mean that i also have the harness on the steering wheel? i know the best answer would be to disassemble the steering wheel but any of you have been in the same situation?
> 
> Thanks a would appreciate any input.


Whenever you order your steering wheel through gmpartsdirect the harness comes with the steering wheel. The one thing you need to know is if you have a 2 pin or 14 pin clockspring or not. If you have the 14 pin clockspring, all you have to do is switch out the steering wheels. if you only have the 2 pin, you'll have to change out the clockspring as well. The #9 wire is what controls the cruise control. So if you have that wire you probably have a 14 pin clockspring.


----------



## Mrtovich (Jun 8, 2011)

Abrunet85 said:


> Whenever you order your steering wheel through gmpartsdirect the harness comes with the steering wheel. The one thing you need to know is if you have a 2 pin or 14 pin clockspring or not. If you have the 14 pin clockspring, all you have to do is switch out the steering wheels. if you only have the 2 pin, you'll have to change out the clockspring as well. The #9 wire is what controls the cruise control. So if you have that wire you probably have a 14 pin clockspring.


Thanks for the instructions, i successfully installed the new steering wheel with cruise control, actually my car had a 14 pin clockspring so i just swap it. cruise control but no audio control, do you think that will be some kind of software on the radio that controls the audio buttons?


----------



## thaithug (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi,
I have bought the leather wheel from Autowoods as others who wanted to just swop the wheels to get the cruise control switch. I had my dealer install the new wheel hoping the cruise control would work after switching, but it doesn't work. No LED of cruise switch on indicator, nor the cruise control action when testing on the street. My car had the radio control on the right side before.

Could anyone help me out please? My car also had #9 pin (green) on the GREEN BCM connector on the passanger side originally, and under the top cover of my wheel has 6 wires already. I'd think it should work already, but somehow it doesn't.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

thaithug said:


> Hi,I have bought the leather wheel from Autowoods as others who wanted to just swop the wheels to get the cruise control switch. I had my dealer install the new wheel hoping the cruise control would work after switching, but it doesn't work. No LED of cruise switch on indicator, nor the cruise control action when testing on the street. My car had the radio control on the right side before.Could anyone help me out please? My car also had #9 pin (green) on the GREEN BCM connector on the passanger side originally, and under the top cover of my wheel has 6 wires already. I'd think it should work already, but somehow it doesn't.


There's only two possible issues. One being that for some reason you have a 2 circuit clockspring instead of a 14 circuit one. OR your dealer didn't connect it properly. I would suggest using the information from this thread and doing the install yourself. Once you've got it up and running, I'd head back to the dealer and get your money back. The LED won't light up if you follow the info in this thread. In order to get the LED working you'll have to get the dealer to call up Techline and get them to add the cruise option to your VIN and then have the dealer reprogram your BCM. The call to Techline is usually $50 and then they'll probably charge you either a half hour or a full hour of shop labour depending how long they take to reprogram your BCM.


----------



## thaithug (Jun 22, 2011)

Abrunet85 said:


> There's only two possible issues. One being that for some reason you have a 2 circuit clockspring instead of a 14 circuit one. OR your dealer didn't connect it properly. I would suggest using the information from this thread and doing the install yourself. Once you've got it up and running, I'd head back to the dealer and get your money back. The LED won't light up if you follow the info in this thread. In order to get the LED working you'll have to get the dealer to call up Techline and get them to add the cruise option to your VIN and then have the dealer reprogram your BCM. The call to Techline is usually $50 and then they'll probably charge you either a half hour or a full hour of shop labour depending how long they take to reprogram your BCM.


Thank you for your quick reply, I'm still not able to get it to work after unconnect and reconnect the wheel (assume the dealer did not connect properly). I did have the tech program the BCM but did not have the Techline to add cruise to my VIN however. I still can't get it to work. I have the #9 pin so I'd think I have the 14 pin circuit (plus mine did have 6 wires going though the connector in the clockspring and my radio control works just as before switching the wheel). What could be wrong? 

P.S. How can I be certain that I have 14 pin circuit and not 2 pin one???


----------



## thaithug (Jun 22, 2011)

In addition to my earlier post, I'll disconnect the battery tonight and see if I can get the cruise to work (is that smart???) Anyways, I'm out of idea on why it doesn't work here. TT

P.S. That is *Quazar* idea "After disconnecting the battery overnight, the cruise work fine in the morning." from http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...uze-ls-adding-cruise-control-6.html#post34735


----------



## thaithug (Jun 22, 2011)

thaithug said:


> In addition to my earlier post, I'll disconnect the battery tonight and see if I can get the cruise to work (is that smart???) Anyways, I'm out of idea on why it doesn't work here. TT
> 
> P.S. That is *Quazar* idea "After disconnecting the battery overnight, the cruise work fine in the morning." from http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...uze-ls-adding-cruise-control-6.html#post34735


Ok, I did disconnect the battery overnight and hopefully it'd work. Unfortunately, it still doesn't work so I'm totally out of idea. If anyone could help me please...


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

thaithug said:


> Ok, I did disconnect the battery overnight and hopefully it'd work. Unfortunately, it still doesn't work so I'm totally out of idea. If anyone could help me please...


That sucks that it won't work. I'm out of ideas of why it isn't working. What area are you from? Maybe there's someone from this thread in the area that could give you a hand.


----------



## thaithug (Jun 22, 2011)

Abrunet85 said:


> That sucks that it won't work. I'm out of ideas of why it isn't working. What area are you from? Maybe there's someone from this thread in the area that could give you a hand.


Suck is probably the word! Anyways, I live in Thailand so it's difficult from the people in the group to help me hands on, but I do appreciate more ideas on possibly what might be wrong? Thanks so much.


----------



## James.Palmer (Nov 20, 2011)

I just installed the leather wrapped steering wheel on my Eco. It now has. Cuise control. There is no light on the dash but all buttons work. Now all I have to do is figure out how to get the stereo control to work from the steering g wheel.


----------



## thaithug (Jun 22, 2011)

Umm.. I was able to get the radio, Bluetooth to work but the cruise switch doesn't work. The opposite of you guys. So sad.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

http://www.rostra.com/manuals/250-9003_Form5264RTP.pdf here is a link to the instructions and there should be one screw holding the the steering column shroud in the middle of the bottom no reason to remove the wheel. The wire gets run behind the center console to lead to the passenger side of the car where the BCM is. Check out the instructions they should help.


----------



## caditech85 (Dec 8, 2011)

i currently work at a chevy dealership as a cadillac tech and just bought a 2012 cruze ls 6 speed and am ordering my steering wheel wit cruise control...ive read a lot of this thread and will let you guys know how my install turns out. ive checked all the wiring from behind the air bag to the back side of the clockspring all the way to the bcm and have all the wiring needed for cruise control to work. if you guys have questions about this install feel free to ask!


----------



## RPHenry250 (Dec 8, 2011)

Do you have the connectivity package?


----------



## caditech85 (Dec 8, 2011)

yeh i have the connectivity package...i installed the steering wheel tonight and the cruise doesnt work...im sure I will have to call in to tech support and get them to give me a reprogram for the bcm...


----------



## breadtrk (Dec 28, 2011)

So, did you get it working?

I have the LS with the wheel mounted radio and Bluetooth controls. If I read this entire thread right I should be able to get the GM wheel with CC in the wheel and it may or may not work.


----------



## breadtrk (Dec 28, 2011)

so, back to the original question the OP posted....has anyone been successful in adding cruise control by just buying the leather wrapped steering wheel w/ cruise control?

How did it go Caditech? If the reprogram worked, what should I specifically ask the dealer to do?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I too want to know the answers to this. I thought Cruise Control was something that EVERY car came with. This is the most important fix/upgrade for my LS right now. 
I want to go the steering wheel option.


----------



## thaithug (Jun 22, 2011)

caditech85 said:


> yeh i have the connectivity package...i installed the steering wheel tonight and the cruise doesnt work...im sure I will have to call in to tech support and get them to give me a reprogram for the bcm...


Hi caditech85,
I too have the 2012 Chevy Cruze in Thailand. I found out after 4 months of experiment and most recent activity installing the new set of Leather wheel ordered from ebay (autowoods) and have the local authorized dealer installed for me. They con't get the cruise control to work neither. After a few weeks of investigation, they found that GM has blocked the feature a the VIN level. When manufacturing a new vehicle, the VIN gets programmed for each specific one of its functions factory installed, therefore, having installed a new feature besides the factory installed will not get the cruise control to work.

The solution is, of course, with GM to upgrade the LS model to allow having cruise control turned on. So when install the switches, the car can respond with the cruise switches. If you are able to get the program to work please do let me know so I can ask my dealer to try the way you do it. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I dont think caditech is with us anymore. I'm hoping we can get an answer to this soon, I'm ready to buy the steering wheel.


----------



## thaithug (Jun 22, 2011)

Mick said:


> I dont think caditech is with us anymore. I'm hoping we can get an answer to this soon, I'm ready to buy the steering wheel.


He sounded pretty positive at first, didn't think he'd just disappear.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

There should be just 1 bolt in the bottom of the shroud and the wires go down the steering column and behind the dash where the heater control is and they will cross over to the passenger side of the car where the BCM is.


----------



## thaithug (Jun 22, 2011)

Patman said:


> There should be just 1 bolt in the bottom of the shroud and the wires go down the steering column and behind the dash where the heater control is and they will cross over to the passenger side of the car where the BCM is.


what is it for?


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

Guys there is a guy that is on ebay who has sold like 40 leather wrapped steering wheels with cruise. he sad he gausrentees it to work or my money back. he told me the only reports back from owners is that the light saying cruise on the dash didnt come up for everyone but it still works. hope that helps


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Care to share link?


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

2010 - 2011 Cruze Ebony Leather Steering Wheel - NEW | eBay


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sweetness, thanks!


----------



## thaithug (Jun 22, 2011)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> Guys there is a guy that is on ebay who has sold like 40 leather wrapped steering wheels with cruise. he sad he gausrentees it to work or my money back. he told me the only reports back from owners is that the light saying cruise on the dash didnt come up for everyone but it still works. hope that helps


2012 Cruze doesn't work. Trust me because I have one installed and doesn't work! (2012 Thailand model and should be the same for all 2012 model around the world)


----------



## tristanmin (Jan 29, 2012)

How about 2009 Singapore Cruze?


----------



## tristanmin (Jan 29, 2012)

thaithug said:


> 2012 Cruze doesn't work. Trust me because I have one installed and doesn't work! (2012 Thailand model and should be the same for all 2012 model around the world)


Will it works with 2009 Singapore Cruze?

Thanks!


----------



## breadtrk (Dec 28, 2011)

OK dudes. I put an Autowoods wheel on my LS tonight and I have no cruise control.

AutoWoods sent me an excellent wheel, no blemishes, no bad stitches, no messed up leather, a really nice, top shelf wheel. in 2 days. 2 mother friggen days. His instructio9ns at the link were right on, I had to figure of the wheel removal myself but any guy with the tools will get it.

Fit perfect, aligned perfect, easy to push on the column. You do need a T50 torx bit and a helper to hold the wheel to brake loose the center screw but maybe not since I am a 125lb skinny guy. The plug plugged into the stock harness like it was made for it no problems there, but at the end the cruise didn't work. 

I am 10 Twisted Teas into the project so I can t claim absolute clarity buy I think I'll have to visit the stealership for a bcm reprogram.

Does anyone know the exact thing I should tell them I need?


----------



## Divator (Feb 1, 2012)

*Success!!!*

I just added cruise control to my 2011 cruze LS with six speed manual. The car originally came with the connectivity package but no cruise control. I purchased the leather wrapped steering wheel with the audio and cruise switches of of eBay for $105 including shipping. Following the instructions for steering wheel removal posted earlier on this thread I changed the wheel in about 35 minutes including 30 minutes of letting the car sit to drain the air bag system power. The cruise control works flawlesly and everything was plug and play. Like the earlier posts said the dash light doesn't come on but the DIC tells you what speed the cruise is set to. You may be able to add the bulb to the instrument cluster to gain this function but I haven't tried it. Thank you to everyone on here for helping me get cruise control so easily and cheaply.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

One question when I bought my LS (6 speed Manual) it didn't come with the connectivity pack when i buy the steering wheel with cruise and audio controls will it still work? or I'm wasting my money buying one?


----------



## FULLEN (Feb 8, 2012)

What is the connectivity package?


----------



## Lineside (Feb 26, 2012)

I am shocked that the Cruze does not come with cruise control standard. I have a 2012 LS with connectivity package and wish to buy a new wheel with the cruise controls on them. Is there a definite answer that it will or will not work? Or is Chevrolet not concerned with us saving fuel using cruise control.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Walked past the LS, didn't want to live with a black interior, only option, and steel wheels, for winter driving, the larger the tire, the better, that I had to have. A fully loaded LS can hit 19K in price. Thought about the LTZ, a bit too much and not even available with a manual transmission. 2LT had everything we wanted. Could have skipped the leather, but when comparing prices with the LS, without the leather, talking about $1,500 more. Since we average about 8 years on a new vehicle, talking only 15 bucks extra per month. Then I also wanted the 1.4 L turbo and got huge alloy tires for this amount of extra money, four wheel anti-lock disk brakes and that connectivity package came standard. With the leather, its beautiful and easy to clean, electric seats, spare tire, better radio, some other stuff or a thousand bucks extra. 

Didn't even know you couldn't get cruise in a Cruze in the LS, that really have killed getting one of those in a hurry. Not so much for fuel economy, but for avoiding speeding tickets. So easy on a long drive to creep up a couple of miles per hour, and even worse now with Homeland Security. In my state, three such minor speeding tickets in year with around 900 bucks in fines, will take away your drivers' license for a year. 1.4 L is so quiet as is the Cruze, even using the cruise control around town. It does go down to 20 mph.

Most expensive part of adding cruise to a vehicle was the actuator, a cable driven device, first vacuum, then all electric. Then adding a speed detector to an axle, brake switch, vacuum release switch, then some kind of manual controller. A dedicated electronic module had to be also added with wires going all over the place. This is all history today.

First major change is getting rid of the accelerator cable, can't seem to find a TB for the 1.8L engine, but here is one for the 1.4L.










It is motor driven by the PCM, a potentiometer on the accelerator fires a varying voltage to the PCM for speed control. This voltage can be easily emulated by comparing the number from the Vss, the vehicle speed sensor that is already there with a number stored in flashram, just requiring a few extra bytes. This number is taken from the Vss signal that is already there, and the same processor that does everything else gets an interrupt to store this number. A simple zero cost analog switch, switches the accelerator voltage to this preset voltage, and presto, you have practically a zero cost cruise control. Just need a manual switch to activate it. Using an extra toggle switch lets you crank up or down the number stored in the speed set flashram, so you can advance or retard that stored number in one mile per hour increments.

A replacement cruise control switch at outrageous replacement parts costs is 35 bucks. On the 2LT steering wheel, don't even have to remove the wheel to change it. Plastic switch is located on another plastic panel that snaps into the steering wheel. It's my educated guess, GM is is only knocking about two bucks off the cost of the LS buy getting rid of the cruise, but if you had to deal with marketing, to them, a couple of bucks is a million. But if you go up the scale in models, really not that much more expensive for your new car purchase.

This modification does vary from year to year and model to model. A key factor is playing with the firmware, many had problems by adding that switch, some even tried reflashing using a VIN from a vehicle with cruise. Got the cruise to work but the radio quit. With firmware, natural laws do not apply, can even program where 2 + 2 = 5 or whatever number the geek wants to use. Ha, worked with these guys. But need the source code to make those changes, that is locked up tighter than trying to learn how to build a nuclear bomb.

Charging a thousand bucks extra for GPS is a bad joke as well, least they knocked it down from $2,000 in the 2011 models, add a touch screen and two GPS chips for a couple of bucks. Should give that away for free as they can further rob you on map update costs. And that they do even after paying that thousand bucks.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2012 Chevrolet Cruze LS*

*Greetings Gentlemen* _(and Ladies if present)_ *....*

I purchased a new *2012 Chevrolet Cruze LS* with Connectivity Package and 6-speed manual transmission this past Leap Day, February 29th. Does anyone know if the AUTOWOODS conversion to enable cruise control which is discussed extensively elsewhere in this thread will also work on a 2012 Cruze?

How could the GM bean counters and marketing suits imagine a CRUZE without CRUISE? Baffling.

Interestingly, the all-new Chevrolet Sonic offers a combined Connectivity and Cruise Control Package for just a few dollars more than the Cruze Connectivity Package alone; $350 gets a guy the whole enchilada in the Sonic, while $295 buys less in the Cruze.

Thanks in advance for sharing your thoughts, ideas, insights and experience.

*UlyssesSG*


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Greetings Gentlemen* _(and Ladies if present)_ *....*
> 
> I purchased a new *2012 Chevrolet Cruze LS* with Connectivity Package and 6-speed manual transmission this past Leap Day, February 29th. Does anyone know if the AUTOWOODS conversion to enable cruise control which is discussed extensively elsewhere in this thread will also work on a 2012 Cruze?
> How could the GM bean counters and marketing suits imagine a CRUZE without CRUISE? Baffling.
> ...



UlyssesSG,
I would like to congratulate you on the purchase of your new Cruze! The Cruze has standard cruise control on the 1LT, 2LT, LTZ and the ECO models. It is not available on the LS model. The Sonic also does not offer cruise control on the LS model. It offers it on the 1LT and the 2LT as an available option and it comes standard on the 1LZ and the 2LZ models. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me. I am happy to assist you in any way that I can.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Lineside (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Stacy,
I sent you a PM.


----------



## aaronc321 (Mar 21, 2012)

i just bought a 2012 6speed manual as well with the connectivity pack and i would like to know if the steering wheel works on the 2012 models. has anyone had success intalling one on their 2012 cruze?


----------



## aaronc321 (Mar 21, 2012)

bump


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

One would think after driving this thing for three months, would quit hitting that DIC reset button to set the cruise. Maybe I should add my own, maybe I should spend six months in therapy getting deprogrammed.


----------



## Lineside (Feb 26, 2012)

Hahaha Nick. I do the same thing. Soon I am going to get the atwoods wheel and see what happens. I hate not having cruise control.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Hokay, so. I asked Stacy straight out: I have an LS with connectivity package and steering wheel audio controls. Can I obtain cruise control with an appropriately-equipped steering wheel? She said yes, and to contact my dealer to set it up. I called my dealer. They flat-out refused to even consider it, citing GM's disapproval of modifications. So either somebody's lying, or just misinformed. Either way, not cool.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Think dealer is just not wanting to do it. Try another dealer, or do yourself. If it can be done with the after market cc, I don't see why you couldn't with a steering wheel. Hope it works.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Mick said:


> Think dealer is just not wanting to do it. Try another dealer, or do yourself. If it can be done with the after market cc, I don't see why you couldn't with a steering wheel. Hope it works.


Yeah, I'm just not real happy with the idea of potentially throwing away money on a wheel that doesn't do more than the current, you know? I want to be sure it'll work, but all I'm seeing and hearing is "well, it might."

I called Sun Valley and asked them about installing a Rostra. "No way in ****. Too many liability issues." Apparently I shoulda held out for a 1LT at the dealer.


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

coinneach said:


> Yeah, I'm just not real happy with the idea of potentially throwing away money on a wheel that doesn't do more than the current, you know? I want to be sure it'll work, but all I'm seeing and hearing is "well, it might."
> 
> I called Sun Valley and asked them about installing a Rostra. "No way in ****. Too many liability issues." Apparently I shoulda held out for a 1LT at the dealer.


I skipped over the other 18 pages of this but after reading and looking for it myself, you can get cruise on the 2011's with no problem. A company called CVO (Custom Vehicle Outfitters IIRC) provides the steering wheel that some have said you can get on gm parts website. They install the steering wheel and do the flash for you. I am told because I work at a dealer, it's like $200 or something to me. I believe they charge something like $300 to regular customers. For the 2012's they either changed something or are waiting for a new revised steering wheel to be released. Last time I asked (because I have a '12), they told me they were waiting for 2nd Q to release them. 

I can check again if people are interested. I'm not sure if CVO is all around the US, but that's where we get our mud guards and other GM accessories from.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Cleck said:


> For the 2012's they either changed something or are waiting for a new revised steering wheel to be released. Last time I asked (because I have a '12), they told me they were waiting for 2nd Q to release them.
> 
> I can check again (on the *CVO Cruze cruise control option*) if people are interested.


*Matt*_*, GM Service Technician*,
_Hi Matt and thanks for the timely information:th_coolio:.
I've got a new 2012 Cruze 1.8 LS with 6-MT and am definitely on board for this mod/update . Please keep me in the loop _...._ Jeff


----------



## Lineside (Feb 26, 2012)

Cleck said:


> I can check again if people are interested. I'm not sure if CVO is all around the US, but that's where we get our mud guards and other GM accessories from.


I would be very interested in this option also.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Matt*_*, GM Service Technician*,
> _Hi Matt and thanks for the timely information:th_coolio:.
> I've got a new 2012 Cruze 1.8 LS with 6-MT and am definitely on board for this mod/update . Please keep me in the loop _...._ Jeff


If it takes another group buy to make this happen, I'm in.


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't think it has anything to do with group buys. CVO provides the dealership I work at with all of our accessories that I/we install on new cars. Everything from mud guards and side steps to remote starts, custom Camaro grilles and floor mats. They were the ones doing the steering wheel swap and recalibration on 11's. I will ask tomorrow if they're still coming out with an option for '12's.

I'll keep you all posted the best I can. Gonna be in for a long day tomorrow, open-close.


----------



## aaronc321 (Mar 21, 2012)

hopefully there is a simple fix for the 2012 steering wheel. i just purchased the autowoods wheel and i really like the leather wrapping on it. if anything i will at least have a nice steering wheel.


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

So far, no new updates. My salesperson has been talking to the CVO rep every now and then, news is still the same - 2nd quarter. So for now, it's still on. When I hear something new, I'll bring that news here.


----------



## rlwood1963 (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok, so I work at a Chevy store in Iowa, and personally own two LS model Cruzes, about 7 months ago during training the GM rep said something about just changing the steering wheel and it will add the Cruise control, he also stated that when the kit comes out it would be about 120 dollars, so I am wondering if this is the supposed "kit" he so spoke of. It is my understanding that the 2013 LS models will have an optional Cruise in the new line up. But as we all know Chevrolet holds their cards really close to their chest, and being the owner of two of these great cars I would really like to know if this is possibly. And oh, by the way I am driving to St. Louis tomorrow for XTS training in a New LT Cruze 6 speed manual, 1.4L and am pretty excited to see the actual mileage in real world, so far highway says 44mpg. Best my 1.8L seems to get is about 33mpg so far.


----------



## thaithug (Jun 22, 2011)

Wishing and Waiting. I got the wheel from autowoods installed, nice looking leather. BUT THE DARN CRUISE CONTROL SWITCH DOESN'T WORK!!! Thailand 2012 Chevy Cruze. :angry:


----------



## 0RESET0 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a 2012 and purchased the Atwood steering wheel. I installed the wheel and it didn't give me cruise. What exactly is the difference between this and the 2011 that was plug and play by all other accounts?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok so we've confirmed it works on 2011, cause I must have missed it. I need cruise in my cruze!


----------



## Lineside (Feb 26, 2012)

0RESET0 said:


> I have a 2012 and purchased the Atwood steering wheel. I installed the wheel and it didn't give me cruise. What exactly is the difference between this and the 2011 that was plug and play by all other accounts?


I believe that the 2012 LS is blocked from having cruise by the VIN and the BCM. That is what I read earlier in this thread I think. 
Sucks because I have the same vehicle. I can't understand why GM would do that though. Wishing and waiting for a fix.


----------



## scabana (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm not sure as I don't own one yet but it may be as simple as the lightbulb not being installed in the dash for the cruise. Easy enough to check.


----------



## Keith5 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a North American 2012 Cruze LS M6 without connectivity. * I read all 20 pages of this thread. *From the sound of things *if *I had a 2011 model I could have done 3 things to make it work; swap wheels/clocksprings/add the wire. The 2012 doesn't not have the programming to support cruise control though correct? GM must have closed the loop hole??


----------



## thaithug (Jun 22, 2011)

What GM did makes no sense, if they wanted to block that in 2012 model from the marketing point of view, they should make the *UPGRADE *options. I'm sure people who wanted just that for the LS model will *pay for the upgrade package*. Instead of just blocking and leave it at that! making shame to LS people to live with out it forever!


----------



## breadtrk (Dec 28, 2011)

My dealer, Tom Bannen, in Nashville TN reprogrammed my car and now my cruise works with the Atwood wheel. $80.00


----------



## thaithug (Jun 22, 2011)

breadtrk said:


> My dealer, Tom Bannen, in Nashville TN reprogrammed my car and now my cruise works with the Atwood wheel. $80.00


I have 2 questions.
1. Is your car the 2012 1.8 LS?
2. HOW?
I live overseas and I can't go to TN for this service. I'd appreciate if you can share the "HOW TO" so I can redo the process over here. Thank you very much!


----------



## breadtrk (Dec 28, 2011)

1.8 LS

As far as how........ I told the service guy I replaced the wheel with one that has the cruise buttons and asked that they reprogram the computer to enable the cruise Control.

I can't really make it any plainer than that except to say the first dealership had no clue about the car at all so I didn't even ask them to do it.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

breadtrk said:


> 1.8 LS
> 
> As far as how........ I told the service guy I replaced the wheel with one that has the cruise buttons and asked that they reprogram the computer to enable the cruise Control.
> 
> I can't really make it any plainer than that except to say the first dealership had no clue about the car at all so I didn't even ask them to do it.


breadtrk,

Would you please confirm the model year of your Cruze LS? I'd like to enable cruise control on my car, too; but before presenting my request to my local dealership's service manager, I'd like to be sure this modification is confirmed working and doable on a 2012 LS with manual transmission.

Many thanks, my friend.

Imagine a Cruze without available cruise: what an annoying oversight. Penny-wise but pound-foolish!


----------



## Lineside (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes maybe there is hope, what year Cruze?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> breadtrk,
> 
> Would you please confirm the model year of your Cruze LS? I'd like to enable cruise control on my car, too; but before presenting my request to my local dealership's service manager, I'd like to be sure this modification is confirmed working and doable on a 2012 LS with manual transmission.
> 
> ...


FWIW I have a 2011 LS with the 6M and I had aftermarket cruise control put on my car. It connects to the cruise module in the car but it is not on the steering wheel. It is a small stalk undr the trun signal. It works just the same as the factory cruise but is location is under the turn signal. This module is made by Rostra and I had a customs shop install it. But I am sure it is a DIY job. No complaints other than it is hard to see the light that indicates the unit is on.


----------



## breadtrk (Dec 28, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> breadtrk,
> 
> Would you please confirm the model year of your Cruze LS? I'd like to enable cruise control on my car, too; but before presenting my request to my local dealership's service manager, I'd like to be sure this modification is confirmed working and doable on a 2012 LS with manual transmission.
> 
> ...



2012 LS 1.8l AT with the Bluetooth package and radio controls on the wheel. Replaced the factory wheel with the leather wrapped wheel from Attwood. The Dash light DOES NOT light up.


----------



## thaithug (Jun 22, 2011)

Exactly the same specification that I have, except my local dealer does not know how to upgrade in the ECU programming! But now the fact that there is a "Possible way", I will keep bugging my dealer to look into this mod. Thanks so much for your time to share with us. If you get more information from the dealer about the programming that he did for you specifically please let us know for information.


----------



## Lineside (Feb 26, 2012)

Just ordered a new steering wheel from Ebay. Now I just hope my dealer in Dublin, Ca can come through with the reprogram. On another note has anyone checked to see if there is a bulb or led missing from the instrument panel, thus preventing the dash indicator from coming on?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Good luck man. I'm still waiting to pull the trigger on this.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Lineside said:


> Just ordered a new steering wheel from Ebay. Now I just hope my dealer in Dublin, Ca can come through with the reprogram. On another note has anyone checked to see if there is a bulb or led missing from the instrument panel, thus preventing the dash indicator from coming on?



Never thought about a bulb missing on the dash for the CC. I presumed it would be displayed like the MPH in the spedo area. I never saw a "cutout" for the the little speedometer that indicates the CC on or off. Now you have me curious if it would work with the Rostra CC like I have. I presume someone would have figured that one out by now.! I just cheked the owner manual and it shows the light on the steering wheel(which explains why I never saw it). I do have a "hidden(not very well seen) light on the Rostra stalk. If I really want to I can bend down and hit the car in front of me or turn the wheel to see the light if I really need to. But I just go by whether it sets or not.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Mick said:


> Good luck man. I'm still waiting to pull the trigger on this.


Same here.


----------



## breadtrk (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll go back to the dealer possibly Friday and get whatever codes or names or whatever they call the exact thing they did to my car. Don't know if this is coincidence or not but my mileage has improved slightly since the reprogram. My wife has been driving the Cruze since then though so that may account for that. I had to go back to my Fit, it is quicker, handles better, and gets 50% better mileage.


----------



## thaithug (Jun 22, 2011)

I you can get your dealer to explain where in the program to enable the cruise control, please let me know because I need to explain to my dealer (they don't know how to program it). Thanks so much.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

im just going on a limb here im not positive. I added the leather wrapped steering wheel with cruze and it works great. you can see on the dash where the cruise light would be. i dont think its a matter of just flashing the ecu. was the 1.8l even available with cruise? if its not then i doubt they can flash the ecu to understand it. 

Again if i am wrong on this guess then please let me know.


----------



## thaithug (Jun 22, 2011)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> im just going on a limb here im not positive. I added the leather wrapped steering wheel with cruze and it works great. you can see on the dash where the cruise light would be. i dont think its a matter of just flashing the ecu. was the 1.8l even available with cruise? if its not then i doubt they can flash the ecu to understand it.
> 
> Again if i am wrong on this guess then please let me know.


Hi, you are probably Curze 2011 model. The 2012 do not have this luxary of having the ECU preinstalled with Cruise


----------



## MrJasmann (Jun 20, 2012)

Out of curiosity, has anyone thought about or tried, buying both the steering wheel with the controls and the Rostra cruise control, and rather than trying to wire the wheel directly into the cars system, wire the switches on the wheel through the Rostra system instead of using the rostra switch?


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

mrjasmann why would you do that when cruise control works with the new steering wheel once its installed? it is completely plug and play. i did it on my ls cruze. i can get you pictures if you would like but it is the factory leather wrapped steering wheel for the chevy cruze with cruise.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

the only thing missing is the light on the dash showing cruise is on but it says cruise on the DIC when you turn it on


----------



## MrJasmann (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh wow! Thanks a lot guys, you saved me a lot! A lot of trouble, lol! Well I know what I need now! Thanks again!


----------



## MrJasmann (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh, and the reason I was asking about it, was I asked the dealership I got my Cruze from if they could make cruise control happen and they said they were unsure of any way to do it. Seems so strange that no one there knew about it.


----------



## Lineside (Feb 26, 2012)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> mrjasmann why would you do that when cruise control works with the new steering wheel once its installed? it is completely plug and play. i did it on my ls cruze. i can get you pictures if you would like but it is the factory leather wrapped steering wheel for the chevy cruze with cruise.


That's the way it works for the 2011. The 2012 is a bit different. Update on my 2012 LS is that I got the wheel from Ebay, Installed it and cruise does not work. I plan on taking it in the the Dealer and hopefully they can activate it as breadtrk has had done. I will keep you guys updated with the status. The bad thing is I won't be able to get to the dealer until next Friday. I want it to work now!


----------



## mde783 (Jun 21, 2012)

Lineside said:


> That's the way it works for the 2011. The 2012 is a bit different. Update on my 2012 LS is that I got the wheel from Ebay, Installed it and cruise does not work. I plan on taking it in the the Dealer and hopefully they can activate it as breadtrk has had done. I will keep you guys updated with the status. The bad thing is I won't be able to get to the dealer until next Friday. I want it to work now!


Please let me know how that goes (and specifically what you ask the dealer/what they do). I would greatly prefer to have the controls be in my steering wheel on my 2012 LS as opposed to an aftermarket job.


----------



## MsBlum (Jun 27, 2012)

I've read the entire thread. Sounds easy enough to switch out the steering wheel if you have a basic knowledge of mechanics. For us ladies, it might not be that easy. Can someone send me the instruction with pictures?


----------



## indyfiero2m4 (Jan 9, 2012)

I unfortunately didn't read through this entire thread before purchasing a new wheel with cruise controls, I plugged mine in last night to find that only my audio controls work. Has anyone made any progress on this? I have a 2012 LS auto with connectivity package.


----------



## Joelene9906 (Jul 17, 2012)

i have a 2012 chevy cruze ls automatic transmission and my car already has the audio controls. i was able to buy the steering wheel with both the controls (cruise and audio) from OEMparts123.com and have it installed by my dealer for 210 dollars of labor. They were able to put the cruise control on by calling GM Techline and having them "release my car" the vin number on the car was making the software not be able to download. the call to the techline is an extra 50 dollars. But now i have cruze control.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice. Bookmarked and will be ordering this weekend.


----------



## OLS (Jul 24, 2012)

Seems like the thread never really went too far down the road of the Rostra Kit.
Everyone is so set on the steering wheel fix. Seems like an awful lot of issues
and intrigue to avoid the "ugly" stem model aftermarket. How have people's
experiences been with the Rostra kit? Any regrets? Any issues? Why have people,
if there ARE any, decided to abandon the Rostra kit in favor of taking on the possible 
wheel issues? I see Quasar did both, right??


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm not interested in the Rostra for a few reasons:

1) The installation instructions suck.
1a) The steering wheel mod is essentially plug and play, you simply connect an existing harness to existing controls. No need to run extra wires.
2) The cost bump from 2011 to 2012.
3) Possible resale/trade factor. An OEM accessory install sells a lot better than an obvious aftermarket gadget.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

OLS said:


> Seems like the thread never really went too far down the road of the Rostra Kit.
> Everyone is so set on the steering wheel fix. Seems like an awful lot of issues
> and intrigue to avoid the "ugly" stem model aftermarket. How have people's
> experiences been with the Rostra kit? Any regrets? Any issues? Why have people,
> ...


IMO I am sure others feel otherwise.

I have the Rostra and there are a couple of irritations:

With the stalk behind the wheel, it is hard to see the light is on so if you think it is on and you try to set the cruise and it does not set you have to press the on/off switch again until it sets. I don't know if there is a on-off light on the wheel or it is the same way. either way, the little "cruise speed o" on the dash is missing on an LS. 

If you decelerate too much sometimes it will shut off. 

Overall it does exactly what a cruise control module should do. Maintain a constant speed. Until there is a problem, with the Rostra unit, I will probably stay with that since I don't use it all that much. Most my driving is city and truly highway driving in Cincinnati is difficult at best with all the stop and go and construction. I don't think I would gain all that much with the steering wheel set up. IMO


----------



## RTG (Jul 21, 2012)

So it sounds like quite a few people have tried the new steering wheel with both controls. Some sound like they have made this work. I have the 2012 LS manual tranny, with audio controls. If someone out there has got this to work with the new wheel please let me know part(s) # where to get the wheel that worked, and how the dealer reprogrammed. Or maybe even the name/number to the dealer that did the reprogram and I can call them. Thanks guys


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm happy witht the Rostra on my 2011 but I really didn't have any other options since I didn't have any steering wheel controls. It was pretty easy to install and it works fine. I don't have trouble working it by feel because you can't see it while driving. I don't know about the 2012 Rostra solution.


----------



## indyfiero2m4 (Jan 9, 2012)

RTG said:


> So it sounds like quite a few people have tried the new steering wheel with both controls. Some sound like they have made this work. I have the 2012 LS manual tranny, with audio controls. If someone out there has got this to work with the new wheel please let me know part(s) # where to get the wheel that worked, and how the dealer reprogrammed. Or maybe even the name/number to the dealer that did the reprogram and I can call them. Thanks guys


I have an email into my dealer to see about the programming. I already have the wheel, I got it off ebay and the install took all of 10 minutes(30 minutes with the battery unhooked though). It's been a few days so I may give them a call today to get the ball rolling.

EDIT: I called the dealer, they told me $200($80 to call GM Tech Line to add that option to my vin and $109 to reprogram my BCM) with no guarantee that it would work. It seems risky but other people have done it.


----------



## RTG (Jul 21, 2012)

Well worth it if it works. Let us know if they get it working.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok. I am trying to read through all this and keep up with yins but i am failing so instead of searching i am just gonna ask.

I have a 2012 LS 6mt with steering wheel controls for the radio. now as i understand it i should just be able to swap my steering wheel for one with radio and cruise and the cruise control will work. 

If i am picturing my wheel in my head correctly i do believe it has a spot cut out fir the cruise control switches and that it is filled in with just a blank piece. If this is true, could i just buy the switch assembly and install it into my wheel? Or do i still need to buy a new wheel?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OLS (Jul 24, 2012)

I know this is a steering wheel oriented thread now, but I Rostra-fied my 2011 cruise last night.
It was 98 in the shade, making it a rough install. Took two hours to do the job that likely should
have taken about an hour and 15 minutes. My brain and body just did not want to work together
and the sweat CONSTANTLY rolling down my face and onto my glasses did not help. I had to lay
down several cloths to keep the sweat from staining my seats. But in the end it all worked
perfectly. Only hitch so far is that it SEEMS as though everytime I fire up the car, the DIC panel
is in the Trip Odometer 1 page. It was left on the MPH page. But after I set the clock, I THINK
the problem has gone away. I will know soon, I am going to drive it for lunch. Thanks QUAZAR 
for the great photos that boosted my confidence that not only did I HAVE to do it, there were
no surprises making me think it would be better left to the dealer or a shop TO do it.


----------



## indyfiero2m4 (Jan 9, 2012)

silverls said:


> Ok. I am trying to read through all this and keep up with yins but i am failing so instead of searching i am just gonna ask.
> 
> I have a 2012 LS 6mt with steering wheel controls for the radio. now as i understand it i should just be able to swap my steering wheel for one with radio and cruise and the cruise control will work.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing as you and only ready about 50% of the thread. So I'll try to clear it up for you.

Simply replacing the steering(or the controls) is not enough for it to work on the 2012 LS. You have to have your BCM programmed to accept the new button controls AND you have to have your dealer call GM's "Tech line" to release that option for your VIN. Or so I'm told.

Replacing only the buttons would require that you replace the black plastic shroud on that side of the wheel with one that has a space for the buttons(or cut a hole for them to fit in the solid on that is currently there). On top of that, you will have to splice those buttons into the shared wiring connector for the radio and cruise buttons on the steering wheel. If you buy the whole wheel all of this is done for you. The splicing of the wires may be the hardest part since I'm not sure(and I dont think anyone else has figured it out) where the wires come together and what pins they end up in, in the connector.

Hopefully that clears some of it up for you.

I think the Rostra unit is probably the cheapest and easiest solution for 2012's. But I really wanted to maintain the stock look, plus I got a nice leather wrapped steering wheel now as well. I'm still debating on whether to go through with the dealer programming as we have mixed reports in this thread on whether it works.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

indyfiero2m4 said:


> I did the same thing as you and only ready about 50% of the thread. So I'll try to clear it up for you.
> 
> Simply replacing the steering(or the controls) is not enough for it to work on the 2012 LS. You have to have your BCM programmed to accept the new button controls AND you have to have your dealer call GM's "Tech line" to release that option for your VIN. Or so I'm told.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I think i will talk to my dealer first and if they look at me like i am crazy then just go with the Rostra unit.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## RTG (Jul 21, 2012)

Just talked to the service department at Carl Black Chevy and they told me they have changed the steering wheel on the 2012 LS WITH radio controls to one with both radio and cruise control and reprogrammed to get the cruise control to work a couple of different times. They have to enter the vin # and new wheel serial # using a "tech 2 scan tool" to reprogram. Then call the GM tech line and they update through the on star module to actuate the cruise control feature. Just ordered a new wheel through my dealer and they matched the price of gmpartsdirect. Going in Monday or Tuesday to have them install and reprogram. I'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## RTG (Jul 21, 2012)

Just drove home from the dealer IN CRUISE CONTROL!!!!!!!! So it is official, 2012 Cruze LS 1.8 6MT with connectivity package (steering wheel controls for radio) can have cruise control if you change the wheel for one with both radio and cruise controls no other parts needed. However it does have to be reprogrammed. The dealer can program regardless if they know it or not they just have to call the GM tech line and they can walk them through step by step. They need to have them send a new "VCI and reprogram the BCM and PCM". Not sure exactly what all those mean but I know it is the program GM sends to the dealer that allows the cruise to work. They tested after installing the wheel but no luck without the new program. Labor was $200.00 Wheel was $85.57 (not leather, just like the one I had but with both controls) and call to tech line was $50. Total bill was $308.70 after tax and shop supplies. Totally worth it! The quote from the dealer for the Rostra unit was $400 after install so it is cheaper and looks way better after everything. Hope this helps the other 2012 LS guys out there.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool man, the question is what if you don't have connectivity package?

Wonder if after market stereos can be controlled by the steering wheel controls.


----------



## CntStopMe (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey everyone! So I read a little bit of the thread and I just bought a 2012 Cruze LS with auto trans. I have the Bluetooth controls in the steering wheel but really want the cruise controls in the wheel too. I've read that a few people just bought a new wheel, had it installed, then had to do some tech stuff through the dealership. What I need help with is an example of a steering wheel that someone has bought with BOTH controls (don't care if it has leather) and has successfully gotten cruise control installed. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!!!


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

So if i have a Factory steering wheel, you can just go to the dealer and they can deal with the ECU and VIN problem???


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

yes but almost no one wants to do this :uhh:


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

RTG said:


> They have to enter the vin # and new wheel serial # using a "tech 2 scan tool" to reprogram.


So if i have Aquired a new stearing wheel with the CC buttons they need to scan the wheel so they will know where it came from?????


----------



## RTG (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't think they need to know where the wheel came from but GM has to send the dealer the new programming for your car to allow the buttons to work. 
Also I think tons of people want to do this they were just unsure if it would work. There really is no reason not to. It takes about the same amount of time (at the shop/dealer) to install as the other unit, looks way better and is cheaper!


----------



## RTG (Jul 21, 2012)

I had the dealer order the new wheel for me. When I picked the wheel with both controls from gmpartsdirect.com they said to enter my VIN# or they would not guarantee it would be the right one. Something about part numbers not transferring correctly on their site????? When I put my VIN# in their customer service told me (through email) the wheel with both controls didn't match my VIN therefore they would not guarantee it would be the right one. Not sure if thats because it didn't come with both controls to start with or what and I didn't want to mess with getting the wrong one and sending it back or spending the next week emailing back and forth. I'm too impatient. So I just called my dealer and told them what I was doing and they said they could get the right one for the same price. They said the only one that matched my VIN with both controls didn't have leather (not saying the leather won't work I don't know they may have just ordered the wrong one and that was there cover), it was just like the one I had but with both controls. My car also only had 1013 miles when I did this so having the dealer do all this made sure I didn't have any issues with voiding warranty (don't know if doing it yourself affects warranty or not but didn't want to take the risk). All said and done it takes about the same time for the dealer to install either the new wheel or the Rostra unit (according to their quote) but I think everyone would rather have the factory look and function. It is even cheaper!


----------



## LV-426 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey all. I'm new to the forum. I just bought a 2012 Cruze LS, I too share the same dilemma. This is what I just learned today. GM has released part number 95081937, this is a new factory wheel with audio and cruise controls. it is $340.00 +tax retail from GM. ((Also, NOTE: this option will only work with cars already equipped with audio controls)) Installation from my dealer here in CA is $160.00 which includes the programming of my BCM of a new VCI code from GM. This allows the cruise to work correctly with the car and GM to add the option to your VIN # for warranty and service purposes. 
As near as I can figure you can order the wheel from ebay for allot less money and have the dealer install it. At least thats what my service dept told me.


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll definitely check this out.. I've got a 2012 Cruze LS (barebones model.) and the local aftermarket shop is charging me $750 CDN to install the Rostra.. If I can do the OEM wheel for half that, I'm a happy man!


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

also the rostra it's the half of the charge proposed... they take more than 350$ for installation...........................


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

RTG said:


> Just drove home from the dealer IN CRUISE CONTROL!!!!!!!! So it is official, 2012 Cruze LS 1.8 6MT with connectivity package (steering wheel controls for radio) can have cruise control if you change the wheel for one with both radio and cruise controls no other parts needed. However it does have to be reprogrammed. The dealer can program regardless if they know it or not they just have to call the GM tech line and they can walk them through step by step. They need to have them send a new "VCI and reprogram the BCM and PCM". Not sure exactly what all those mean but I know it is the program GM sends to the dealer that allows the cruise to work. They tested after installing the wheel but no luck without the new program. Labor was $200.00 Wheel was $85.57 (not leather, just like the one I had but with both controls) and call to tech line was $50. Total bill was $308.70 after tax and shop supplies. Totally worth it! The quote from the dealer for the Rostra unit was $400 after install so it is cheaper and looks way better after everything. Hope this helps the other 2012 LS guys out there.


Beautiful. Thanks so much for confirming this RTG. Going to probably get this done in the next couple weeks!


----------



## rlwood1963 (Jan 12, 2012)

OK so I am trying to make sure everybody sees this, I bought a steering wheel on eBay and also had an airbag coil installed none of which worked to give me cruise control, so after spending a stupid amount of money trying to shortcut the system I ordered th upgrade kit through my service department which comes with the reprogramming information for the BCM, which by the way is issued by GM according to each VIN number not allowing you to do more then one BCM, so for just over 400 dollars you can get cruisethrough your local Chevy dealer, not from some parts company on eBay.. I have done this first hand and trust me I have spent enough money here


----------



## rlwood1963 (Jan 12, 2012)

Here we GO I now have Factory Cruise control on my 2012 Chevrolet Cruze, after much debate online and also with my service department where I work, it has finally been completed. As it turn out you can install a steering with the proper controls and reprogram the BCM and the ECM, which in turn will allow you to have Cruise control minus the indicator light on the dash, I went through a long drawn out afair getting my service department to figure it out and ordered several parts none of which were needed, but the final product was Cruise which works great. You do not need the air bag coil unless your car was built before the change over ( as I understand it) and as for the kit GM did not ask for the authorization number that was in the kit, so again a 340.00 dollar part averted. Two hours labor and an air bag coil( which I did not need) was all it cost me at my shop, so total cost when it was all said and done: 95.00 Steering wheel from eBay 71.00 for the airbag coil (again not needed) and 100.00 dollars for labor (which is half price)afte tax shop bill was 183.00 making the grand total $288.00 , still cheaper then any other method to get cruise and factory OEM equipment and NOW WE KNOW.....


----------



## cruzecontrol2011 (Oct 23, 2012)

How do you connect the Rostra wires to the existing wires? Do you have to solder or cut wires?


----------



## greenjt320 (Dec 4, 2012)

rlwood1963 and RTG, how did you get a steering wheel for under $100 on ebay? All I can find are the ones that are $280. Is it ok to use a steering wheel that goes on a 2011? Also, what should I search for? Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## cruzedragon (Dec 5, 2012)

i have a 2011 chevy cruze LS 1.8L and it didn't come with cruise control and i think that stupid it didn't come with it.. but i would like to put it in what all do i need to put it in? can someone please help me


----------



## cruzedragon (Dec 5, 2012)

i have a 2011 chevy cruze LS 1.8L and it didn't come with cruise control and i think that stupid it didn't come with it.. but i would like to put it in what all do i need to put it in? can someone please help me


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

cruzedragon said:


> i have a 2011 chevy cruze LS 1.8L and it didn't come with cruise control and i think that stupid it didn't come with it.. but i would like to put it in what all do i need to put it in? can someone please help me


Chevy Cruze Cruise Control Kit (2011) Rostra 250-9003
http://www.rostra.com/manuals/250-9003_Form5264RTP.pdf


----------



## cruzedragon (Dec 5, 2012)

1.8 LS 6 speed Auto and have a sticker that says Manufactured in Ohio on the door. so dose that mean i also have a wire in pin #9 and what color wire is? it just to make sure i have it. if i do have it all i have to do is put a new steering wheel in


----------



## cruzedragon (Dec 5, 2012)

Mrtovich said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm planning to change the steering wheel on my Cruze 1.8 LS 6 speed Auto " I have a sticker that says Manufactured in Ohio on the door" I went pretty much through all the post and seems like some models needs the harness in order to install the cruise control, last night instead of take the steering wheel off i checked the connector on the BCM and i do have a wire on the pin # 9 of the green connector, so my question would be since I have a wire on the connector does it mean that i also have the harness on the steering wheel? i know the best answer would be to disassemble the steering wheel but any of you have been in the same situation?
> 
> Thanks a would appreciate any input.




1.8 LS 6 speed Auto and have a sticker that says Manufactured in Ohio on the door. so dose that mean i also have a wire in pin #9 and what color wire is? it just to make sure i have it. if i do have it all i have to do is put a new steering wheel in


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't know if this will help...

Chevy Cruze 250-9003 - YouTube


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Ordered a new steering wheel off oemparts123.com this morning. Now to install it (should arrive on the 26th) and find a dealer to do the internals.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Good luck, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a 2012 1.8, 6 speed manual LS with the upgraded audio controls, I have been looking to get cruise control (this is the first car of the 9 that i have owned in my life to not have it) well I found a leather wrapped wheel with cruise and upgraded audio controls for cheap (~$20) I'm going to possibly do the swap, I will be installing the wheel myself and then having the dealer do the rest. I'll keep you updated with the price and if it works fine


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Do tell where you picked up such an awesome deal.


----------



## scootmill (Jan 4, 2013)

I have radio controls on my steering wheel in a 2011 cruze LS, automatic 6 speed transmission. If I buy the steering wheel with cruise control and and radio controls, my understanding is that I will gain cruise plug n play, and I will retain radio control (or will I lose radio controls?) We can also answer the phone via steering wheel controls. I do not want to install the steering wheel and lose other functions just to gain cruise control. Thanks.


----------



## cruze_man (Jan 7, 2013)

i have a 2012 chevy cruze. has anyone run into this problem. the dealer wanting the authorization number. i dont have one. so they are wanting me to buy one from them.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruze_man said:


> i have a 2012 chevy cruze. has anyone run into this problem. the dealer wanting the authorization number. i dont have one. so they are wanting me to buy one from them.


Find a different dealership. This smells more of a money grab to me. As long as the parts are GM parts they shouldn't need this.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

Mick said:


> Do tell where you picked up such an awesome deal.


ebay, they are all over ebay for about 20-30


----------



## breadtrk (Dec 28, 2011)

Scoot, You won't loose anything.


----------



## Lineside (Feb 26, 2012)

cruze_man said:


> i have a 2012 chevy cruze. has anyone run into this problem. the dealer wanting the authorization number. i dont have one. so they are wanting me to buy one from them.


This is the same thing my dealer is telling me in Dublin, CA


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

I have called the two local chevy dealers and they both have quoted around $100 to do the reprograming, I explained that I will be replacing the wheel and I just need it re flashed and they understand and said it should take about an hour and its $100, I will be replacing the wheel today, and then I will have the flash done in two weeks, Ill keep this thread updated.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

I have done the swap, i have a LS with audio controls, manual 1.8. My radio controls work fine after the swap, I took many photos and Im going to make a write up of the installation instructions, Ill post that later tonight in the How To Threads. Cruise didnt work right after the swap, as expected so I will be going to the deal by the end of the month and I will be having the flash done.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

JediSamReye said:


> I have done the swap, i have a LS with audio controls, manual 1.8. My radio controls work fine after the swap, I took many photos and Im going to make a write up of the installation instructions, Ill post that later tonight in the How To Threads. Cruise didnt work right after the swap, as expected so I will be going to the deal by the end of the month and I will be having the flash done.


If the dealer gives you any grief about a validation/authorization number, that's what the call to Techline is for. Apparently the number is included in the full retail upgrade kit; it's like the license key when you buy software. If you don't have it, Techline generates one for them.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

JediSamReye said:


> I have done the swap, i have a LS with audio controls, manual 1.8. My radio controls work fine after the swap, I took many photos and Im going to make a write up of the installation instructions, Ill post that later tonight in the How To Threads. Cruise didnt work right after the swap, as expected so I will be going to the deal by the end of the month and I will be having the flash done.


Did you have any options like connectivity package on the ls or are the audio controls working with the base stereo?


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

Mick said:


> Did you have any options like connectivity package on the ls or are the audio controls working with the base stereo?


Sorry I tried to word that the best so people can reference this when they need to, I had the aux / usb upgrade and the controls on my steering wheel before I tried the swap


----------



## leggo89 (Jan 20, 2013)

Has any one tried this steering wheel swap on a 2013 ls cruze? Just curious..


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

wish me luck, I am going to the dealer today, they are doing an oil change and my flash. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I added the wheel w/cruise to my '11. Cruise works fine but I'm anal and would like the indicator light to work like it should. Hopefully reflashing is quick and not a hassle for them/me.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

When I look at my dash at the right angle I see that there is the cruise logo in the dash, so the cluster has the light, I will let everyone know if the light will light up if the cluster has it


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

I got my flash done, I had a $25 gift certificate for my local dealer, so the flash total was $109, bringing the entire prices to $124 to add factory cruise to my 2012 LS, and when I walked out to check it out I was pleasantly surprised when I hit the cruise switch the cruise light on the dash DID light up, and then I took it to the free way, works like a champ.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## djhamp (Jun 29, 2012)

Very nice, that is good news! What is your location?


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

Idaho


----------



## Jz2012LS (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi guys, this has definitely been a fun adventure trying to put the Cruise in my Cruze! I have a 2012 LS 6MT without connectivity package and I bought a used wheel online for $50 shipped and then got the SIR coil for $60. It's all installed, the horn works and the cruise buttons light up, but it's still not working so I took it to the dealership and they're saying that the Techline refused to create a VCI number. At least they didn't charge me though. SO anyway, they're gonna do some research on Monday and see what they can find out. I also called Carl Black in TN and the cruise guru is off today but I'm callin' there Monday. If anyone knows the secret to getting an authorization or VCI number created with a used wheel, I'd appreciate the info. If not I'll be sure to post it when I figure it out....and I WILL figure it out!! I don't believe in the word Can't!!


----------



## thaithug (Jun 22, 2011)

That's the spirit! I'm also not able to get one from GM Thailand, but I don't give up hope! I'm waiting for your message.


Jz2012LS said:


> Hi guys, this has definitely been a fun adventure trying to put the Cruise in my Cruze! I have a 2012 LS 6MT without connectivity package and I bought a used wheel online for $50 shipped and then got the SIR coil for $60. It's all installed, the horn works and the cruise buttons light up, but it's still not working so I took it to the dealership and they're saying that the Techline refused to create a VCI number. At least they didn't charge me though. SO anyway, they're gonna do some research on Monday and see what they can find out. I also called Carl Black in TN and the cruise guru is off today but I'm callin' there Monday. If anyone knows the secret to getting an authorization or VCI number created with a used wheel, I'd appreciate the info. If not I'll be sure to post it when I figure it out....and I WILL figure it out!! I don't believe in the word Can't!!


----------



## Jz2012LS (Jan 31, 2013)

Great News everyone....It Works!!! I finally figured the process out. OK, so here's the deal. For a 2012 Cruze LS 1.8 6MT WITHOUT connectivity package, the process is as follows: 1) Buy a Gm Steering wheel Part# 95227513 (which is the same wheel that comes in the GM accesories kit# 95081936 which lists for $340) which I bought used for $50, shipped to my house. 2) You'll slso need to buy the SIR coil GM part# 22899138, which I bought new for $60 shipped to my house. A quick plug here before I continue, my supplier's name is Patrick and you can find him on Ebay under "gmpartspatrick" and he was amazing from step one. I personally recommend him for all GM parts needs you have in the future. His knowledge, professionalism and prices can't be beat. OK...moving on. 3) After you purchase and install the SIR coil and steering wheel (Refer to previous posts for installation instructions). 4) You'll then need to go to the GM dealer to have your BCM reprogrammed. This is the tricky part because evidently Most dealerships don't want to learn new things. Well here is the process they need to follow: Use the new Tech 2 handheld (I believe it's called a DDS or DSS 2) to pull the VCI from the car's BCM, THEN they can call the Tech line with the VCI number from your car and the two part#s from newly the installed parts. The techline can then update the Master File for your VIN to reflect the newly installed parts and then update your software to add cruise. I had mine done at Winegardner Chevrolet in Leonardtown, Maryland and the Tech's name was Jeremy....great guy. The whole process took 45 minutes and cost me $115.02 out the door. So for a total of $225.02 I have factory cruise. So it CAN BE DONE!!! I'll also throw in another plug to the Service Manager at Bayside Chevrolet in Prince Frederick, Maryland who very rudely told me "It can't be done....I won't do that...That's Fraud". To him I say.....Good Day Sir and you will never touch my Cruze again ;-) For my fellow Cruze owners, I hope this was helpful and if I missed anything, I'll be happy to help with any other info I can because I know how frustrating it is not to have Cruise!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

A Cruze without cruise, wonder what GM marketing idiot came up with that stupid idea?

First off, aftermarket cruise control units came out long before the OE's even thought about adding this all important accessory to the vehicle.

First thing you mounted was a vacuum operated modulator, had a cable that had to be mounted to the the throttle. Cruze doesn't need that, already has a servo in the throttle body.

Next a speed sensor, magnets glued to the drive shaft or half axle with a magnetic pickup, Cruze doesn't need that, all come with a Vss for vehicle speed sensing.

Then a brake switch and vacuum leak, Cruze doesn't need that either, already has brake switches.

Then a microcontroller that compares VSS speed with set speed, Cruze has that also as part of the PCM for TB throttle control. That controller also needed its own fuse, Cruze doesn't need that either, PCM is fused.

Then a controller, typically mounted to the directional signal lever. Cruze mounts these switches on the steering wheel, that is all that is missing to get Cruze control. OFF-ON, Set, and Resume, does have a redundant kill switch, really don't need that, a tap on the clutch or brake does the same thing.

To get rid of those switches, had to make a different steering wheel without it requiring more expensive dies, and also faced with lower production quantities, higher inventory cost, extra paper work, and cataloging.

Whichever GM marketing executive came up with this idea of omitting the cruise on the Cruze, is a complete idiot, God did I meet idiot marketing guys like this. Is actually costing GM more to produce vehicles without cruise.

Also costing you guys extra to add what little they left off. 

Wish they left the cruse control on the directional signal lever, been there since the late 60's, used all the time, rare to play with the DIC controls, those could have been mounted on the dash, just three tiny push buttons. Besides that, my naughty left hand is always hitting that off switch. Barely takes a brush to kick it off, couldn't have put it in a worse spot. Then all you had to do was add switches to the directional signal, another idiot marketing decision.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

A very unpopular thing to do when invited to the companies country club as engineering manager, was to sit down with the executives to answer questions as how to reduce product cost.

Replied, by saying, first thing we can do is to cancel this country club membership and hold our meetings at Mac's.

That didn't go over very well, but that was back then when good engineers were short in supply. Today, will be told to do it or we will find somebody else. Like removing those three buttons off the steering wheel to hopefully make people buy the same car, but with a lot of other options they don't want for more profit.

All I wanted was AC and cruise control, I just threw in the towel on this issue. Getting old and tired.


----------



## loyalsubject (Feb 11, 2013)

I'll be talking to a dealer in Madison, WI today about doing the steering wheel/swap and reflash for my 2013 LS M6. I'll be armed with prints from this forum.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

loyalsubject said:


> I'll be talking to a dealer in Madison, WI today about doing the steering wheel/swap and reflash for my 2013 LS M6. I'll be armed with prints from this forum.


Do you really have to pay an extra 20 bucks for vehicle registration in Madison? Is that so those politicians can fill their pockets with money? Certainly not filling your road pot holes with that money.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Did everything go well on Monday, loyalsubject? 
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## bxd20 (Jan 8, 2013)

Just bought a 2013 LS Manual with no options. I don't see a "Connectivity Package" even offered on an LS Manual for 2013? I have buttons on my steering wheel to interact with the bluetooth phone features, and can adjust the radio volume. Buttons only on right spoke. I'm thinking of going with the GM package 95081937. Has anyone done a 2013 yet? Thanks.


----------



## loyalsubject (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm not aware of that, but I don't live in Madison, either.


----------



## loyalsubject (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't think it's called 'connectivity package' in the 13's. I think it's just standard.


----------



## loyalsubject (Feb 11, 2013)

No. I obtained a nice leather wrapped wheel with radio and cruise controls on it from a 12 LTZ. The dealer service department didn't think there was any good reason it shouldn't work, but they were unable to get the tech line to press whatever magical button they have to let my car use it. Waste of $236.

I wound up buying the 95081937 wheel and had that installed.


----------



## loyalsubject (Feb 11, 2013)

I can confirm that the 95081937 wheel/kit does in fact work on the 2013 model. Mine is a MT LS. Beware of other wheels that probably would work, as I tried with a wheel from a 12 LTZ. Tech didn't see any reason it wouldn't work, but was unable to get auth from the tech line.


----------



## bxd20 (Jan 8, 2013)

Loyalsubject-

Thanks for the detailed reply! May I ask what they charged you for labor?

I am leasing mine. I am thinking of adding it now and letting the dealer do all the work, then removing it myself at end of lease and putting it on Ebay. Anyone see a reason I can't de-mod this myself?


----------



## loyalsubject (Feb 11, 2013)

bxd20 said:


> Loyalsubject-
> 
> Thanks for the detailed reply! May I ask what they charged you for labor?
> 
> I am leasing mine. I am thinking of adding it now and letting the dealer do all the work, then removing it myself at end of lease and putting it on Ebay. Anyone see a reason I can't de-mod this myself?


They charged me one hour for the wheel swap and BCM/ECM flash. I was able to get them to match the gmpartsdirect.com price on the part, as well. Don't know if they'd've done that if I hadn't sunk 2 hours of labor on the failed wheel, but it can't hurt to ask. Total bill for installing 95081937 (not counting the labor for the first wheel) was $418.


----------



## loyalsubject (Feb 11, 2013)

loyalsubject said:


> I'm not aware of that, but I don't live in Madison, either.



This was in response to:



NickD said:


> Do you really have to pay an extra 20 bucks for vehicle registration in Madison? Is that so those politicians can fill their pockets with money? Certainly not filling your road pot holes with that money.


----------



## loyalsubject (Feb 11, 2013)

loyalsubject said:


> No. I obtained a nice leather wrapped wheel with radio and cruise controls on it from a 12 LTZ. The dealer service department didn't think there was any good reason it shouldn't work, but they were unable to get the tech line to press whatever magical button they have to let my car use it. Waste of $236.
> 
> I wound up buying the 95081937 wheel and had that installed.


This was in response to:



Chevy Customer Service said:


> Did everything go well on Monday, loyalsubject?
> Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## loyalsubject (Feb 11, 2013)

bxd20 said:


> Just bought a 2013 LS Manual with no options. I don't see a "Connectivity Package" even offered on an LS Manual for 2013? I have buttons on my steering wheel to interact with the bluetooth phone features, and can adjust the radio volume. Buttons only on right spoke. I'm thinking of going with the GM package 95081937. Has anyone done a 2013 yet? Thanks.


Yes! It works!


----------



## bman95 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi guys,
I am working with a few dealers to see if i can get the cruise control upgrade done on my 2011 LS that has the connectivity package (steering wheel audio controls). I have a few questions for anybody who has had this done...

1st What exactly was needed? Parts, Calls, Programming, etc...

2nd what did it cost you? Parts and labour

I am working with dealers across the line by telephone so being armed with this should help me work it out!

Thanks,
Blake

(Edit Added more detail to clarify my question)


----------



## Jz2012LS (Jan 31, 2013)

The magic button is the VCI# that they need to retreive from your BCM with the new Tech2...the kit comes with one in it, but if you install a used wheel they can extract yours out of the BCM and call the Techline with the Part#s of the parts you installed. I cover all of this in a post earlier in this thread. I'm sorry to hear they made you buy the kit.


----------



## bman95 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm not sure I understand what you are talking about?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jz2012LS (Jan 31, 2013)

No Problem....just print out this response, take it to the dealership and they'll know what to do. "Great News everyone....It Works!!! I finally figured the process out. OK, so here's the deal. For a 2012 Cruze LS 1.8 6MT WITHOUT connectivity package, the process is as follows: 1) Buy a Gm Steering wheel Part# 95227513 (which is the same wheel that comes in the GM accesories kit# 95081936 which lists for $340) which I bought used for $50, shipped to my house. 2) You'll slso need to buy the SIR coil GM part# 22899138, which I bought new for $60 shipped to my house. A quick plug here before I continue, my supplier's name is Patrick and you can find him on Ebay under "gmpartspatrick" and he was amazing from step one. I personally recommend him for all GM parts needs you have in the future. His knowledge, professionalism and prices can't be beat. OK...moving on. 3) After you purchase and install the SIR coil and steering wheel (Refer to previous posts for installation instructions). 4) You'll then need to go to the GM dealer to have your BCM reprogrammed. This is the tricky part because evidently Most dealerships don't want to learn new things. Well here is the process they need to follow: Use the new Tech 2 handheld (I believe it's called a DDS or DSS 2) to pull the VCI from the car's BCM, THEN they can call the Tech line with the VCI number from your car and the two part#s from newly the installed parts. The techline can then update the Master File for your VIN to reflect the newly installed parts and then update your software to add cruise. I had mine done at Winegardner Chevrolet in Leonardtown, Maryland and the Tech's name was Jeremy....great guy. The whole process took 45 minutes and cost me $115.02 out the door. So for a total of $225.02 I have factory cruise. So it CAN BE DONE!!!"


----------



## ndwood626 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a 2013 ls auto and was wondering if I need the coil or if that is just for the manuals?


----------



## ndwood626 (Mar 2, 2013)

Completed the install of factory cruise on my 2013 LS! $153.xx for the leather wrapped steering wheel with Cruise controls from GM Parts Direct . Installed myself in about 15 minutes. And paid the local GM dealer $102.xx to finalize and reflash. This is why I love these forums! Thanks to all involved!


----------



## ilectric_toast (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey guys,

Idk if EL Blanco is still lurking on the forums, but was wondering if anyone has the pics that no longer show up on page 4

Also, ndwood626, what did they do at the dealership to finalize the install? And do you think the reflash helped at all or is it too soon to tell right now?

Thanks!


----------



## ilectric_toast (Apr 5, 2013)

EDIT: I'm in the process of ordering the wheel from GM PARTS DIRECT and the lady emailed me asking for my VIN # but i knew it wouldnt match up so i just found a used 2011 1LT online and gave them that VIN

I apologize for the preemptive post!


----------



## ndwood626 (Mar 2, 2013)

Here is one of several explanations I found after digging through the thread. There are some others as well that have posted successful methods in the thread. The flash is necessary for this mod to work in later models, at least that's what I've gathered. 



Joelene9906 said:


> i have a 2012 chevy cruze ls automatic transmission and my car already has the audio controls. i was able to buy the steering wheel with both the controls (cruise and audio) from OEMparts123.com and have it installed by my dealer for 210 dollars of labor. They were able to put the cruise control on by calling GM Techline and having them "release my car" the vin number on the car was making the software not be able to download. the call to the techline is an extra 50 dollars. But now i have cruze control.


And I used Jz2012LS's instructions....

Use the new Tech 2 handheld (I believe it's called a DDS or DSS 2) to pull the VCI from the car's BCM, THEN they can call the Tech line with the VCI number from your car and the two part#s from newly the installed parts. The techline can then update the Master File for your VIN to reflect the newly installed parts and then update your software to add cruise

The magic button is the VCI# that they need to retreive from your BCM with the new Tech2...the kit comes with one in it, but if you install a used wheel they can extract yours out of the BCM and call the Techline with the Part#s of the parts you installed.

best thing to do is just print it out and give it to the service manager at the dealership. The tech I had wasted about an hour before they finally asked me how they might make it work lol. Luckily I had snapped a picture of inst. just in case.

As far as the steering wheel goes You should be good to go.

I have been using the Rostra unit and the factory cruise just blows it out of the water...:th_dblthumb2:


----------



## Clayboy (Mar 24, 2013)

Been reading a lot on here about adding cruise. Is it the same on a 2012 LS ? I have been looking at the Rostra 250-9003. Seems like it is a pretty easy install. Would appreciate any info Thanks


----------



## ndwood626 (Mar 2, 2013)

It seems as though from reading on here the process is the same on the 2012's as it is on 2013's. 

Maybe it's just me, but I would not spend the money on the rostra when I could get the steering wheel with cruise controls w/o leather (part#95227512 $74.19+shipping gm parts direct) install myself, & have dealer activate ($102.19 my dealers price) for about $35 more.

But that's only if you are confident in doing the install yourself, and given you have the tools.


If you have not yet driven a Cruze with the factory cruise controls and seen firsthand its functionality then you owe it to yourself to drive someone's that does or take a test drive in one that does. If you do, you will see why I say this, I had the rostra and I was never happy with it. But as I said that's just my $0.02:2cents:


----------



## Lineside (Feb 26, 2012)

Too bad my dealer can't figure it out. Or they just do not want to bother with it. Very unhappy. This is the last GM car I will buy.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Lineside said:


> Too bad my dealer can't figure it out. Or they just do not want to bother with it. Very unhappy. This is the last GM car I will buy.


Dealers are all managed differently. Why blame a GM vehicle?


----------



## Lineside (Feb 26, 2012)

Why would they take out an option that has been a standard ooh since 1980???? To make you spend >$2000.00 for the factory upgrade to a LT model.


----------



## bman95 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey guys, so today I Ordered the Leather wrapped steering wheel for my 2011 LS from GMPartsonline.net ($130+$15 shipping) Part number GM#95227510 as I was advised to order when I enquired a few months ago. I received a message that that part # had been discontinued and that part #95129796 was its listed replacement. I cant find any information about part #95129796's compatibility with 2011's. I called a few dealers and they said it was listed 2012-2014! Should I be worried? Will it still work with a 2011?


----------



## klawrence (May 6, 2013)

I have a 2011 LS automatic 1.8L engine. I've read through this whole column but still have questions because noone seems to agree completely. First off, my steering wheel does not have any buttons on it at all it is just plain black vinyl. I assume this means I do not have the connectivity package? Does anyone else who has this exact car have any advice? Do I need to purchase both the steering wheel with cruise buttons and the 14 circuit clockspring in order to activate my cruise control? Also, does anyone know how this affects the warranty? I do not want my warranty to be void because I replaced the steering wheel. I will be using an OEM wheel, just curious as to if anyone else has had this problem? Thanks!


----------



## bman95 (Jan 15, 2013)

klawrence said:


> I have a 2011 LS automatic 1.8L engine. I've read through this whole column but still have questions because noone seems to agree completely. First off, my steering wheel does not have any buttons on it at all it is just plain black vinyl. I assume this means I do not have the connectivity package? Does anyone else who has this exact car have any advice? Do I need to purchase both the steering wheel with cruise buttons and the 14 circuit clockspring in order to activate my cruise control? Also, does anyone know how this affects the warranty? I do not want my warranty to be void because I replaced the steering wheel. I will be using an OEM wheel, just curious as to if anyone else has had this problem? Thanks!


As far as I understand it isn't possible if you don't have any buttons on the wheel. Or at least not worth It in terms of hassle and effort.

To confirm for everyone: If you have steering wheel controls (buttons) of any sort you have the connectivity package, if you don't then you are sans connectivity pkg!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

bman95 said:


> As far as I understand it isn't possible if you don't have any buttons on the wheel. Or at least not worth It in terms of hassle and effort.
> 
> To confirm for everyone: If you have steering wheel controls (buttons) of any sort you have the connectivity package, if you don't then you are sans connectivity pkg!
> 
> ...


I have a 2011 LS 1.8L M6 and didn't have any buttons on my steering wheel. I purchased the steering wheel and needed the 14 pin clockspring to make the cruise work. I've had it for over a year and a half and works perfectly, except it doesn't light up the cruise symbol on the dash, which is fine with me.


----------



## bman95 (Jan 15, 2013)

Abrunet85 said:


> I have a 2011 LS 1.8L M6 and didn't have any buttons on my steering wheel. I purchased the steering wheel and needed the 14 pin clockspring to make the cruise work. I've had it for over a year and a half and works perfectly, except it doesn't light up the cruise symbol on the dash, which is fine with me.


I have been proven incorrect! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Abrunet85 said:


> I have a 2011 LS 1.8L M6 and didn't have any buttons on my steering wheel. I purchased the steering wheel and needed the 14 pin clockspring to make the cruise work. I've had it for over a year and a half and works perfectly, except it doesn't light up the cruise symbol on the dash, which is fine with me.


To light up the cruise power light on the dash, you probably need a BCM flash. However, unless you know someone at a dealer, they charge $120 for this swift procedure. Which wouldn't be worth it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bman95 (Jan 15, 2013)

My dealer just switched the wheel and called me to say It didn't work! My car is a 2011 with audio controls! They said a wire is missing from the computer to the wheel! This makes me very sad 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Can they not add the missing wire?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Can they not add the missing wire?


It's very easy to add the wire. I forget what pin it goes into, but all that info is in earlier part of this thread.


----------



## bman95 (Jan 15, 2013)

They want something like $300 to do it! Now I'm out like $250 parts and labour for nothing 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a leather wrapped steering wheel coming in. Hope I can get the wire and such hooked up. If not at least I have leather now! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

bman95 said:


> They want something like $300 to do it! Now I'm out like $250 parts and labour for nothing
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...uze-ls-adding-cruise-control-3.html#post41422

See above link bman...

Your dealer is very incompetent, go to a different one, or print this out and show them. They just want to charge you something.


----------



## bman95 (Jan 15, 2013)

iKermit said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...uze-ls-adding-cruise-control-3.html#post41422
> 
> See above link bman...
> 
> Your dealer is very incompetent, go to a different one, or print this out and show them. They just want to charge you something.


My car only has the 5 wires, they know that I need to have a wire installed to the BCM in spot 9! They think it will take a couple of hours to do! Also what terminal do they need, the wiring diagrams they have don't list it and I don't want to pay for him to look for the correct one!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

(sigh) Really? They don't know what terminal to use? Should be a ring terminal, just like every other terminal on there.

But, what terminals are they talking about? Molex connector type of terminal?


----------



## bman95 (Jan 15, 2013)

Can anyone confirm that by simply adding the 9 wire, on a car that has connectivity, 14 pin clock spring, and the correct wheel will work? Will it work without programming?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

bman95 said:


> Can anyone confirm that by simply adding the 9 wire, on a car that has connectivity, 14 pin clock spring, and the correct wheel will work? Will it work without programming?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It will work. It doesn't take long to do. The longest part is disconnecting the battery and waiting 15 minutes. After that it should take no more than 15 minutes to do all the work.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

A really smart guy posted this back in August of 2011




Abrunet85 said:


> If you're in my situation (American Cruze LS 6MT No connectivity package, clockspring w/2 circuit and 5 wires going to the Clockspring) the above will work. All you need is some 16 gauge wire, a new Clockspring w/14 circuits, wiring harness and your steering wheel. No need for any wire splice connectors or any molex terminals.
> 
> I just picked up some 16 gauge wire and connected it to pin 9 as you can see in this install video for the Rostra Chevy Cruze 250-9003 - YouTube then fished the wire up to the clockspring and inserted in the connector. I stole my fiance's clockspring and steering wheel again and hooked everything back up and took it out for a spin. All the buttons work perfectly. As mentioned earlier in this thread, the little cruise indicator on your dash doesn't light up.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Abrunet85 said:


> A really smart guy posted this back in August of 2011


Lol you mean Abrunet? I wanted to quote you but page 3 was all you. Too much to quote

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bman95 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for everything guys! I was just in a bit of a panic after finding out my car didn’t have the correct cable! This also Serves as a heads up... If your Cruze was a rental/fleet build without cruise, it most likely doesn’t have the 9 wire! My Service advisor was telling me that it is common for GM to cut unnecessary pieces from Fleet cars to keep costs down!

The tech at the dealer was telling me it would take him more than an hour to install the cable properly. This sounds a bit like overkill to me, anybody who has done it what was your total time to install the "9" wire. So far i am seeing 30 mins, but this seems a little fast to remove all of the trim.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Should be no more than 30 minutes. The trim comes off very easily. Why don't you save yourself some money and do it yourself?


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

So I just bought an 2011 chevy Cruze ls with the 1.8 auto and I want the factory cruiser buttons on the wheel and don't need the radio buttons.. Mine has nothing on the wheel... Has this been figured out or what else is needed..?
Thanx for any help in Adance!


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Jonnyukon said:


> Anyone?


Yes. It works on the 2011's. I have a 2011 LS 1.8 and all I needed was a steering wheel, clockspring and a piece of wire.


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok what's the part number on the parts I will need?


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Jonnyukon said:


> Ok what's the part number on the parts I will need?


I can't recall, there's 34 pages of replies on here, start reading. lol


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Yea just about all the pics r gone... Not sure what to look for... And could only find one part number but not sure if ill even need it...sooo..


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

The only clock spring listed is not avaliable now??


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Jonnyukon said:


> The only clock spring listed is not avaliable now??


They must of changed the part number. I just checked on gmpartsdirect.com The new part number is 22775303 for the clock spring.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

It's been 2 years since I added my cruise. I'm trying to remember everything. Here's a decent write up on how to remove the steering wheel. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/10776-how-remove-replace-your-steering-wheel.html
Just don't forget to turn your steering wheel upside down before disconnecting the battery.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Jonnyukon said:


> The only clock spring listed is not avaliable now??


Before ordering the clockspring, you should check and see which clockspring you have. You might not need to buy another one.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Jonnyukon said:


> Yea just about all the pics r gone... Not sure what to look for... And could only find one part number but not sure if ill even need it...sooo..


This will come in handy to locate pin 9 and how to get to the BCM. http://www.rostra.com/manuals/250-9003_Form5264RTP.pdf


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Abrunet85 said:


> This will come in handy to locate pin 9 and how to get to the BCM. http://www.rostra.com/manuals/250-9003_Form5264RTP.pdf


Sweet thanx now I know where to look/ install the needed wire to the bcm, now I'd like to use the correct terminals where would I get those from? And what am I looking for when I pull the steering wheel ? And which terminal in the wire harness connector do I add/ or see if the needed cruise wire is there or not? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok so I got my new used plastic steering wheel with cruise but no radio controls in today








And I just looked at the bcm for the wire in the 9 spot and this is what I found







Please
Correct me if I'm wrong but I thing the wire is there! 








Let me know guys!!! I'd like to make sure that I'm right before I swap the wheels 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Success! 2011 LS had the 4 pin and the 10 pin in the clock spring .. 2 separate plugs tho.. The horn and stereo and
Cruise control is wired threw the 10 pin and the air bag is the smaller 4 pin connector .
I suggest the easiest way to find out is to look at the green bcm plug and if u have the wire in pin9 u have the wiring for the cruise supplied already.. Now I do not know about the hands free radio add on because I don't have it or will I be Installing it ..
Thanx for the help and cruze on guys!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Jonnyukon said:


> Now I do not know about the hands free radio add on because I don't have it or will I be Installing it ..
> Thanx for the help and cruze on guys!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Congrats on getting it done.

For the audio controls, I'm pretty sure you need to get it reprogrammed. I didn't have cruise or audio on my wheel so when I bought a new one I got the one with both cruise and audio. I was hoping that we'd figure out how to get the buttons working, but no luck so far. So I have the extra buttons on my wheel that don't work. On the bright side, at night I got a little more light on my wheel. lol


----------



## r13evenson (Nov 7, 2013)

ok guys new here i crashed my 2013 chevy cruze ls and it has the connectivity in the wheel but no cruise control also needs a new clockspring what are my options for installing a wheel with cruise control my airbag has the SINGLE plug only so im not sure if that is the 14 circuit clockspring or not or if it has the the number 9 pin as im not sure on how to check that any help would be greatly appreciated the car was not covered by insurance and am doing all the work myself so anyhelp is greatly appreciated


----------



## Stoney (Jan 19, 2014)

Help!!!! 3 days ago I took my 2012 Cruze LS to my local dealership to have the steering wheel cruise control installed. When i picked the vehicle up, the cruise worked but immediately i noticed another issue. It had just snowed and when i hit the brakes and the abs kicked in my radio would go dead and all the lights on the dash would go on. Shut the car off and when i went to start it up an hour later the battery was dead and had to have it towed back to the dealership. It has now been sitting at the dealership for 2 days and they are telling me that it has nothing to do with the cruise install.(bs)........the car ran fine before i gave it to them. the parts were ordered from the dealership and installed by them. Can anybody give me any insight on solving this issue?


----------



## Dis (May 27, 2014)

OK.. lots read.. My only question is this. I have a 2011 LS MT. Do I need the Air Bag Clockspring - 2011 Chevrolet Cruze (22899138) or can I just get Steering Wheel - 2011 Chevrolet Cruze (95227512)? I know this is an OLD thread but I only just got my Cruze  :rock: TIA to anyone who takes the time to read this old thread :vader1:


----------



## Dis (May 27, 2014)

Well in case anyone wondered.. and is still looking for this solution it worked for me. I bought a steering wheel, had it fitted and the Cruise worked out of the box. Having said that the audio controls did not. Thanks to everyone for their informative help.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Dis said:


> Well in case anyone wondered.. and is still looking for this solution it worked for me. I bought a steering wheel, had it fitted and the Cruise worked out of the box. Having said that the audio controls did not. Thanks to everyone for their informative help.


good to hear that it worked for you, congratulations!  

do you have audio controls on the steering wheel before you ordered a new one with cruise control?
and from what i understood from your post, you did not have to change clocksprings on your 2011 LS, is that correct?


cheers!
phantom


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

2014 ls, went to the dealer to enable cruise with a steering wheel I had bought off a member on the FB group. tech states that the "TAC" (whomever he calls to recode the BCM to enable cruise) refuses to recode the BCM, without a validation code that comes with the kit you can buy at the parts counter for $275. Even after expressing that it was GM part(verifiable by removing the steering wheel) they still refuse to reprogram the BCM. They are citing liability issues. 


Has anyone else run into a similar issue? Get it done? Or am I going to be stuck with no cruise, or have to buy the whole "kit" from the dealer just to get that stupid code??


----------



## rorytothemax (Sep 12, 2014)

Stoney said:


> Help!!!! 3 days ago I took my 2012 Cruze LS to my local dealership to have the steering wheel cruise control installed. When i picked the vehicle up, the cruise worked but immediately i noticed another issue. It had just snowed and when i hit the brakes and the abs kicked in my radio would go dead and all the lights on the dash would go on. Shut the car off and when i went to start it up an hour later the battery was dead and had to have it towed back to the dealership. It has now been sitting at the dealership for 2 days and they are telling me that it has nothing to do with the cruise install.(bs)........the car ran fine before i gave it to them. the parts were ordered from the dealership and installed by them. Can anybody give me any insight on solving this issue?


Just had this issue fixed on my 2012. Received a letter from Chevy explaining that the negative battery crimp has a factory issue with it. Dealer replaced it for free. My radio would go black and come back on like it was being unplugged, all lights on the dash would light up, and hud would display 'service stabilitrack'. After the dealer replaced the negative battery cable, all is well and fixed.


----------



## Reddot44 (Jun 7, 2015)

Sorry to update an old post, I didn't seen anything more recent that answered my question. Correct me if I'm wrong but if my 2011 Cruze LS 6spd manual has a wire in pin 9 on the BCM, adding a new OEM wheel with Cruze option on it should be as simple as plug and play?


----------



## derbi (May 28, 2015)

My dealer connected on my bcm and he add commands to bcm for cruise control, but he can't get the cruise controls to see on his "programator" when he press them. He sad that he thinks it has to do something whit clock spring. I didn't replace it, i just replace the steering wheel, i looked in to clock spring and the 10pin connector was there when i plug a new steering wheel in it. I see on forums that guy say that you need to have green wire on a pin 9 or something in your bcm?


----------



## derbi (May 28, 2015)

I just looked and the green with grey stripe wire is in pin 9 on bcm so the harnest of steering wheel i think it's connected...hmmm do i need to replace a clock spring?


----------



## derbi (May 28, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## Reddot44 (Jun 7, 2015)

So I've now run into a new issue. Every possible dealership I call tells me there's absolutely no way they can install cruise control on my 2011 Cruze because GM doesn't want them to do that anymore. Does anyone know what's going on? I would really like to install an OEM wheel with cruise control so I can finally have cruise on my Cruze


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

My friend has a 2016 Cruze & had cruise control installed a month or so ago, however its a aftermarket type setup. Its kinda weird they installed a stick looking type thing kinda reminds me of those old style "steering wheel title" things? - But in any event, I do not see why they would say that unless they was referring too OEM installs? 

Maybe try another dealer that is willing to take on the work?


----------



## garth_123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just installed cruise in my 2011 Cruze LS (with connectivity package). I had to run the wire from pin 9, on the green BCM connector to the clock spring. The light in the instrument cluster does not activate. I am not sure if its possible to get that light working without a BCM reprogram.


----------



## tbarkley5 (Jan 19, 2017)

*2011 cruise control*

I put the steering wheel in and i have the correct clockspring becuz i have radio controls but cruise doesnt work. Any solutions?


----------



## OpenSource300 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi All, So I'v bought a nice OEM steering wheel with cruise buttons from ebay. It fits well, albeit it looks likes its one degree off center, which does not really bother me. I have a 2012 Cruze LS with the connectivity package. 

Just recently, scheduled an appointment with a dealer to activate cruise. They called GM tech line and tried to flash the BCU, with no luck... So I'm out of about $200... Did anyone else have an issue like this? Or know of what else I can do? The dealer said the car took the firmware from GM any everything worked fine EXCEPT for the cruise. They had no idea why.

Any help???


----------



## moazam91 (Nov 24, 2019)

Quazar said:


> Wait, so your car didn't have cruise and all you did was replace the steering wheel and it works?
> yes i didn't have cruise on my car so i purchase steering wheel with and i also purchased vauxhall sail the cable is already pull and the power is came in the cruise control and volume but it's not working probably the both are so the next thing is i have to check the cable inside please help to this
> What car did you have.


i have chevrolet cruze ls 2010


----------



## moazam91 (Nov 24, 2019)

Jonnyukon said:


> Success! 2011 LS had the 4 pin and the 10 pin in the clock spring .. 2 separate plugs tho.. The horn and stereo and
> Cruise control is wired threw the 10 pin and the air bag is the smaller 4 pin connector .
> I suggest the easiest way to find out is to look at the green bcm plug and if u have the wire in pin9 u have the wiring for the cruise supplied already.. Now I do not know about the hands free radio add on because I don't have it or will I be Installing it ..
> Thanx for the help and cruze on guys!
> ...


how did you install it i have same situation what you have before please tell me i done 80% please share any picture


----------

